# Ugh! I need to evict my tenant



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Our house in the burbs has a mother-in-law apartment. About a year and a half ago, I rented the apartment to a friend of my son. A young woman he had met through work.

She is a nice enough young woman, and it is nice to have someone bring in the mail when we spend a lot of time at our ranch. Anyway, she was only going to be here a few months. It is a month to month rental, and I charge her only a fraction of fair market rates. We are doing this as a favor to her. The plan was that after she moved out, we could fix up. Repaint, and rent the apartment for what it is worth. Ths would nearly cover our mortgage. But the few months she was supposed to be there have stretched to over a year. Her job has decreased her hours tremendously.

Last week she mentioned that she might want to get a roommate, and he would pay rent too. I said that he couldn't move in until Hubby and I had met him, had him fill out an application, give us references, give me time to check him out, etc. But she moved him in. I saw a guy with dreadlocks down to his butt, and a metal ring in his nose coming and going, and confronted her. Yes, she said she was allowing him to live with her. So I talked to him. No money for rent. No references. No names or phone numbers of previous landlords for me to verify payment history. He says he is 30 years old, and has only ever lived with his parents until recently when he left his home in New York, and decided to live in California. No job, no plans, no assets.

So she moved him into our apartment without knowing anything about him, against our express wishes. So not only are we evicting him, we will be evicting her too. 

We have a PrePaidLegal membership. Tomorrow I'll call to make sure I'm doing the eviction right. Dotting every I. Crossing every t.

This isn't the first time she went against our wishes. She brought home a chihuahua after being told she couldn't have pets. I caved in then. And came to regret it. Her philosophy is that it is better to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission. But in both of these cases, permission had already been denied.

Hopefully this will be a learning experience for her. I know it sure has been for me!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope they don't trash the place. I have learned not to mix business and friends or family!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm glad you have the legal help to do this correctly. I'm with Molly, hoping they don't trash it. My folks have rentals, and often, with an eviction, they find the home destroyed.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am sorry this is happening to you and hope that they move on peacefully. Have you given them verbal notice yet? 
I would try and keep it civil as much as possible, when there is anger and hatred, is when places get trashed. As they are low income they may have a hard time finding other accommodation .


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2008)

I think I would say that we decided we are going to remodel our home and would like to start ASAP "but we will give you one month to find a new place" and make sure you have a move out date. And then, if she hasn't moved out (and her friend), I would start going in to start the "remodel" job. Of course, I'm not sure if this is legal. Anyway, good luck! And sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Please exercise all precautions for this situation. I really don't like the potential for violence I'm feeling from your description.


----------



## greg_n_ga (May 4, 2012)

Kelly said:


> I think I would say that we decided we are going to remodel our home and would like to start ASAP "but we will give you one month to find a new place" and make sure you have a move out date. And then, if she hasn't moved out (and her friend), I would start going in to start the "remodel" job. Of course, I'm not sure if this is legal. Anyway, good luck! And sorry you have to go through this!


 And triplein' the rent !!


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Good Luck! Hope it works out well for you and the pot and incense smell from the new roommate goes away.

Have they painted the walls black yet?


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Before you follow through with eviction proceedings, try the story about remodeling and asking them to move. I have had judges evict tenants before they leave the courtroom and the apt still got trashed.....be careful. Do you live right there and can you supervise their move out?

No good deed goes unpunished.....sad that you were helping her out and she did this. Is your son still friends with her?


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

if you are on a month to month basis you can give her a months notice you will not be renting any further and that will terminate the lease. do it in writing and by cert. mail. if they do not move then you would start eviction process. but you are usually required to give a months notice for month to month unless in your lease it states otherwise. very few states require less.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you have a written Lease agreement? In my Agreement I have a section that States Only the ones that I have written their names on the lease are allowed to live in my rental. I tell my renters that if they want to allow someone else to live with them I would have to agree and we would have to do a new lease agreement with this persons name and Adjust the Rent. If they do something against the lease I give them a non-compliance paper which gives them a few days to get things back in order. If they do not then I give them a eviction notice. I also tell them if I start a eviction, they will have to move because there will be nothing they can do or say that will change my mind.
Also any type notice will have to be mailed or hand delivered to the person/s name that is on the lease---not taped to a door etc. 

I would have a meeting with The Lady ONLY and tell her you are not going to allow anyone to move in with her at the price she is paying for rent. Ask her what the plans are? If she says she wants him to live with her then tell her He must come in and get all his Info and Check him out and If he checks out Ok that her next months rent will be $XXX (Alot higher than the normal). She might just move to another place and save you the trouble. Good Luck!

Alo do Not Down her Boyfriend in any way or you might end up in Court!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't given verbal notice yet. If they were to quietly trash the place, I would find out. I only have to give 24 hours notice before entering he apartment. 

It was added onto this house as a second story. I hear every time they come home. I hear them walking around. If I were to hear crashing and trashing, I'd call the police.

I need to go through the apartment to get into my own attic. I'll find an excuse to go into the attic every few days until they leave.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there any way you can arrange to be home for the entire 30 day length of your eviction notice so you can better keep an eye on things? And to give them 24-hour inspection notices daily - so in essence you'd be in their apartment every day?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the things I need to discuss with PrePaid Legal is whether I should give her a longer notice or the faster non compliance one. In California you don't need to give any reason for an eviction. If they have been there for more than a year, you must give 60 days notice. If less than a year, you can give 30 days notice.

However there is another option. I could give a three day notice to quit, and that is if there are ongoing problems, illegal activity, or, a example given on the California courts website, they move in other tenants without permission. I don't think she could move in three days, unless she rented a u-haul. Her parents live in Palm Springs. So she does have a place go. 

I wonder how her parents will react if she tries to take him home with her to their house? Perhaps they will tell her the things that I would love to have said, but won't?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd do the 3-day notice, and make sure you're there to monitor those 3 days. She broke your lease by moving another tenant in, so she can deal with the consequences :shrug:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Bluemoonluck, I am here most of the time. On weekends I will be going to the ranch, and my son will be here. He is the one that was her friend and first suggested we rent the apartment to her. He is a Marine now. Over the weekend he saw the guy let himself in to the apartment. He could hear the tenant welcome him. So he suspected she had moved the guy in. And it was my son who suggested we evict the tenant, his friend. Before that, I was just looking at options to get rid of the guy.

I fell over the weekend. I hurt my arm. Yesterday I saw the ortho doc and got a diagnosis that it is broken. So I'll be a homebody for the most part. When the apartment was built, the only way up there was through our family room. Later, a door to the outside was added. I keep the door to the stairs from my family room locked with a deadbolt. Not a great deal of privacy, but it is what it is.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> One of the things I need to discuss with PrePaid Legal is whether I should give her a longer notice or the faster non compliance one. In California you don't need to give any reason for an eviction. If they have been there for more than a year, you must give 60 days notice. If less than a year, you can give 30 days notice.
> 
> However there is another option. I could give a three day notice to quit, and that is if there are ongoing problems, illegal activity, or, a example given on the California courts website, they move in other tenants without permission. I don't think she could move in three days, unless she rented a u-haul. Her parents live in Palm Springs. So she does have a place go.
> 
> I wonder how her parents will react if she tries to take him home with her to their house? Perhaps they will tell her the things that I would love to have said, but won't?


..................Since he isn't a legal rentor , he is TRespassing ! So , call sheriff and see , IF , you can file charges against him , regardless of your eviction processing of his girlfriend . You owe him no legal process and procedure at all ! 
................... If you can file on him for trespassing , then give him an Ultimatium to leave and never return . INdirectly , this is eviction of girlfriend as well but you'll soon see If........Love conquers all ! , fordy:bowtie:


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Fordy he is not trespassing if he's there with the consent of the tenant. The tentant has the right to quiet enjoyment, owever she does not have the right to move him in. If the cops show up all she has to say is that he's visiting. 

Common Tator I'm sorry to hear about your arm. Hope it's not broken to bad and you have a quick recovery. I'd give her the 3 day notice, or you can even give her a 10 day notice if you choose, or a 30 day. But do something soon because you don't want it to appear that you accepted his presence by saying nothing. That's passive acceptance and I've seen judges use it. I managed property in So. Cal for 15 years, so if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I won't be calling the cops unless I suspect they are damaging the place or engaging in other illegal activity. Jan is right. All the tenant needs to do is say he is her guest.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We are going thru something similar...our renter moved him in...he just got out of prison..and they are both going out the door this week....she lies and lies to us, behind on rent....you can evict......


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I"m so sorry you broke your arm!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> I won't be calling the cops unless I suspect they are damaging the place or engaging in other illegal activity. Jan is right. All the tenant needs to do is say he is her guest.


I have seen leases that state that a guest may only stay for a certain number of days.

Just food for thought on your next tenant.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I talked to the lawyer from PPL. He said the three day notice would be extremely aggressive, and I would most likely need to go to court to get them out. He recommended the 60 day notice. He said she needs to pay rent he whole time, and most likely would move, but even if she didn't, it would be easier to get an eviction order from a court.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I would be tripling the rent starting the first of the month...in fact, I would be tripling it to what the current market allows.

Do NOT delay on the eviction process. Just get it going, and don't stop.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FWIW, with your next tenant, start charging by the week. The eviction process is much shorter in our state on week to week.

This allows the tenant to manage their income a little better, and will improve your cash flow tremendously.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Clovis, I need to comply with the law. I can only increase the rent by 10 percent at a time, with 30 days notice.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

She's you son's friend, can he get her to move? Or at least get some information about the guy?

Around here the banks often pay people to leave and leave the place in good shape. It might be easier to do that than evict her.

Sorry you broke your arm, I hope it heals quickly and well.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Does she know you planned to remodel? Thats your out. Let her know that the contractor you hired a year and a half back is ready to start and you need her out in a week. If she objects witch she surely will offer her cash if she can be out by Sunday night so the contracter can start Monday.
I know it sounds bad but swallow your pride and wave CASH in front of her believe me in the end its a lot cheaper than all the stuff you are getting ready to do to force her out.
If it doesnt quite get her out call her folks and tell them the same thing!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Time to grow a pair.

Give her notice that you are going to inspect the apartment. I think you said 24 hour notice. Go in and take pictures to document the condition of the apartment on that date. 

Give her notice in writing, with witnesses, that she has 61 days to vacate the apartment. In MN you have to give 31 days notice. The extra day is so there can be no argument that the notice wasn't long enough.

Do not give any reason why she is being evicted. You are not required to and if there is no reason given, she can not argue that the reason is false. 

At the same time you give her the notice to vacate, inform her that if there is any damage to the property, other than normal wear and tear, and you will prosecute her in criminal court. Here it's called criminal damage to property. When convicted she will have a criminal rercord that will follow her through the rest of her life.

If she doesn't pay rent for the rest of her stay you inform her that you will file for the rent in small claims court. When you win a judjement against her she will be unable to obtain a loan for a car or a mortage on a house until the judgement has been satisfied.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I was just about to suggest something along the lines of what fantasymaker said. Give her the notice of eviction stating you want to start remodeling the apartment. At the same time, tell her you will give her $xxx if she is out by such and such date with no damage to your apartment. Be sure and put it in writing.

I have heard several people on her say that is the best way to get someone out with no damages to their homes or apartments and comes out cheaper in the end than having to repair whatever damages the people do on their way out.

Are you allowed to kick the guy out? I wouldn't want someone I didn't know and vet living that close to me.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds to me more like you need to get this off your chest than you really need any advice - you have it covered. Man, you know what I would've done when I was young and needed a chance when nobody would give me one??? It seems these days you give someone help and instead of being grateful [like I would have been] they just use you more. My terrible housemate situations are similar. Always funny how they magically always have the ability to do the right thing when you stop allowing the wrong thing to happen. OH YOU CAN DO THAT. Thanks for the abuse of my kindness, poo-face. Also, I am immature.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> If she doesn't pay rent for the rest of her stay you inform her that you will file for the rent in small claims court. When you win a judjement against her she will be unable to obtain a loan for a car or a mortage on a house until the judgement has been satisfied.


I was going to deliver the notice today, but she is out, so I made an appointment for 8:30 am. 

Actually, if she doesn't pay rent on the first, she will get a three day notice to pay rent or quit. She would be out much sooner than the 60 days if she chooses to withhold rent.

Tomorrow I'll be taking pictures of the current condition of the apartment. And I took pictures before she moved in too.

Fortunately, Captain Dreadlocks won't be there. So it will be just her and I.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

notbutanapron said:


> Sounds to me more like you need to get this off your chest than you really need any advice - you have it covered. Man, you know what I would've done when I was young and needed a chance when nobody would give me one??? It seems these days you give someone help and instead of being grateful [like I would have been] they just use you more. My terrible housemate situations are similar. Always funny how they magically always have the ability to do the right thing when you stop allowing the wrong thing to happen. OH YOU CAN DO THAT. Thanks for the abuse of my kindness, poo-face. Also, I am immature.


Yeah, I need to get this off my chest, but I've seen folks here at HT offer some awesome advice over the years.

They may think of things that I didn't think of. And I feel better discussing it wiith my friends, some of whom are also landlords.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Though I don't disagree that your tenant broke rules and needs to move. I think being aggressive is a mistake. Be honest with her and tell her you'd like to start remodeling, period! Give her the 60 days to get a new place and money together. Invading her space and calling the guy names will not help, it will be like throwing gasoline on a fire.

I must say, that in all the time I have been on this forum I am really disapointed to see the judgement of the "roommate" because of his hair style. It was your tenants fault that she brought the guy to your property. After the legal California "length of vistor stay" you could have asked her to have him leave, as he had stayed his legal limit and possibly could have avoided this problem.

Have you met the roommate? Do you know he is a pot smoker or again is this just assumed because he has a "rasta style"? What happened to all the Christian attitude? I'm not saying you don't have a right to move them out..........just don't judge a book by it's cover!!! I'm guessing you wouldn't have rented to him had he come to ask for a application, based on his "LOOK". You do know that is against the law, right???

I'm really disapointed in the people here


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The apartment was rented to the girl as a favor, she was a friend of the sons. It was not publically "for rent", I don't think. That was why the rent was lower than market. You would know this if you read the thread before throwing rocks.

he landlords don't know anything about the guy, including his name. I doubt that even in CA you have to rent to someone with out a name or any information about them.

Seems to me the only thing Common Tater did was be too nice. she should have asked the girl to leave when the original 2-3 months emergency was over.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Molly, I actually read this entire thread twice.......and was really saddend by the discription of the "guy" as being the basis of the eviction. If you read my post more thourly, you would see that I am in agreement with said eviction. What I don't agree with is the profiling of her roomate. 

Yes, after commontator spoke with him, she did gain more information. But her inital response was a negitive one.

I am not throwing stones, no name calling or insults...........just saddened that some people look at someone different as being bad. 

And yes, I too agree that she should have asked the girl to move after the 2-3 months of help.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Does this apt. have a separate legal address? I am just curious since you mentioned it was built as an upstairs to the original dwelling. How do you legally "serve" notice if there is no mailing address, (if, indeed, there is not one).


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

DFC, you don't know what the law is. DO NOT lecture me on something you yourself are clueless about.You didn't even read my original post, or you would already know that I did meet with him to try to get an application, but he refused to provide the information I requested. 

True Christians don't lecture each other about Christian attitude. I only get lectured about Christian anything by atheists, who have a preconceived notion about what a Christian is, but they don't read the scriptures, so they don't know.

I don't use people's real names on the Internet. I called him Captain Dreadlocks here, in lieu of his real name. I wouldn't do that to his face.

The attorney said that the three day notice was aggressive. The 60 day notice isn't. He also said I should tell my tenant that she screwed up, and brought this on herself. I agree. She pushed her luck time and again. She broke the rules again and again, and she won't learn from the experience if I am not truthful with her about why she is being evicted. In fact, I plan to show her the California Courts website that said I could have used the three day option, but am going the 60 day route to give her the opportunity to make other plans. This is the courteous option. The three day notice is aggressive. Do you see the difference?

And I didn't claim that he smokes pot. But he does smoke, which is breaking another rule. No smoking here, and yet he was sitting on the deck smoking...something. I didn't get close enough to see or smell what he was smoking. It will matter if he is smoking pot though. That is illegal, and at that point her 60 day notice becomes a 3 day notice.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Homesteader said:


> Does this apt. have a separate legal address? I am just curious since you mentioned it was built as an upstairs to the original dwelling. How do you legally "serve" notice if there is no mailing address, (if, indeed, there is not one).


No. One address. I get the mail, and give her mail to her.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> The apartment was rented to the girl as a favor, she was a friend of the sons. It was not publically "for rent", I don't think. That was why the rent was lower than market. You would know this if you read the thread before throwing rocks.
> 
> he landlords don't know anything about the guy, including his name. I doubt that even in CA you have to rent to someone with out a name or any information about them.
> 
> Seems to me the only thing Common Tater did was be too nice. she should have asked the girl to leave when the original 2-3 months emergency was over.


You are correct. On every point.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

dancingfatcat said:


> Molly, I actually read this entire thread twice.......and was really saddend by the discription of the "guy" as being the basis of the eviction. If you read my post more thourly, you would see that I am in agreement with said eviction. What I don't agree with is the profiling of her roomate.


Profiling everyone but the Gov profiles automatically on site ,may be a built in danger warning . But if one crawls out of Ma and Pa's basement looking like he is mad at barbers plus a yard sale tackle box showed up at your house with an attitude how would you describe said person. 

To most people i look like a bum but i an't renting, even though i do have Southern manners in most cases .I'm a bum with cash :whistlin:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> And I didn't claim that he smokes pot. But he does smoke, which is breaking another rule. No smoking here, and yet he was sitting on the deck smoking...something. I didn't get close enough to see or smell what he was smoking. It will matter if he is smoking pot though. That is illegal, and at that point her 60 day notice becomes a 3 day notice.


Make sure you tell your tenant in no uncertain terms that if her friend is smoking pot you're going to kick her out in 3 days. And remind her that, even thou she's being evicted, all the same rules apply.....I'd tell her the friend STILL cannot stay there, when he's visiting he is not to smoke anything on the premises, etc.

You don't want her to think that she can thumb her nose at the rules since she's being kicked out. In fact, make sure she knows you're going to be inspecting the property often and if there is any indication that she's trashing the place OR not following your rules, you'll revert to the 3-day notice.

She sounds like the type who gets an inch and takes a mile, so you want to let her know that you are done being taken advantage of.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

bluemoonluck said:


> Make sure you tell your tenant in no uncertain terms that if her friend is smoking pot you're going to kick her out in 3 days. And remind her that, even thou she's being evicted, all the same rules apply.....I'd tell her the friend STILL cannot stay there, when he's visiting he is not to smoke anything on the premises, etc.
> 
> You don't want her to think that she can thumb her nose at the rules since she's being kicked out. In fact, make sure she knows you're going to be inspecting the property often and if there is any indication that she's trashing the place OR not following your rules, you'll revert to the 3-day notice.
> 
> She sounds like the type who gets an inch and takes a mile, so you want to let her know that you are done being taken advantage of.


Yes, the guy still has to move. And the rules still apply.

I just got off the phone with my son. He said he talked with her last weekend, and she already fully expects to be evicted over this. I wish he had told me that sooner. He said that she told him that she "had broken every rule". So I guess she is expecting what is coming.


----------



## Bob Huntress (Dec 17, 2012)

Sorry it had to come to this. If you only gave her a month to month, it shouldn't take long to evict her, and now him. You may probably evict him very quickly.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my son. He said he talked with her last weekend, and she already fully expects to be evicted over this. I wish he had told me that sooner. He said that she told him that she "had broken every rule". So I guess she is expecting what is coming.

So her mission was accomplished time to move on :whistlin:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The deed is done. I just talked to her for half an hour. I gave her the 60 day notice, and showed her on a calendar what day she needed to be out by. I told her that he needs to be gone, or it changes to a three day notice. I showed her the California Courts website that states that one of grounds for issuance of the three day notice was the tenant moving in other tenants without the landlords consent. She carefully read that. She understands, and said this was her fault.

She understood that I had taken the more lenient path, and was appreciative for that.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My tenant called. She said Captain Dreadlocks wants to talk to me. I'm guessing he wants to try to talk me out of the eviction. 

So, if he does, my approach will be that I won't discuss my tenant with him. Just like I won't be discussing her with anyone else. But the decision has been made, and the notice served.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> My tenant called. She said Captain Dreadlocks wants to talk to me. I'm guessing he wants to try to talk me out of the eviction.
> 
> So, if he does, my approach will be that I won't discuss my tenant with him. Just like I won't be discussing her with anyone else. But the decision has been made, and the notice served.


I'd love to hear what a non-tenant has to say about the place he is living in, against your rules, for free...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Common Tator said:


> My tenant called. She said Captain Dreadlocks wants to talk to me. I'm guessing he wants to try to talk me out of the eviction.
> 
> So, if he does, my approach will be that I won't discuss my tenant with him. Just like I won't be discussing her with anyone else. But the decision has been made, and the notice served.


 Good job, stand your ground.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Be careful Capt DL is not on the rental. I would say you have nothing to talk about. By talking to him you are letting him into the issue as having a opinion. He was the problem but not yours.
Have your son there Please as you seem to indicate you will talk to him.
Steve


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Lazaryss said:


> I'd love to hear what a non-tenant has to say about the place he is living in, against your rules, for free...


I too am on pins and needles. Either he's going to try to kiss your backside and hopes to sweet talking you into letting them stay together with some sob story about his home life.... or he plans to make empty threats and pretend he knows the rental law better than you do.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

be careful CT. if i was you i wouldn't talk to him alone. as someone else said have your son there if you really want to talk to him at all. i wouldn't! he might try to intimidate you. i've seen some awful stuff happen times like this. jmo ~Georgia.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He will be calling me over the weekend, when my son and or my hubby will be here.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

Tator,
Some folks can be incredibly persuasive. I think it is a good idea to have some "backup", if only for moral support. Also, as others have touched on but maybe not been explicit about, this man is essentially a stranger legally. He can be whatever he wants in her eyes, but in yours, he is a third party not to be given any information you would not give to a total stranger. It won't hurt to talk to him, but don't tell him anything about the lease situation, the eviction etc. as those are between you and her, and informing him, to some people, might be looked at as in poor taste if not legally perilous. If you want to give him a little bit of your time that is fine, just don't let him try to pry any information from you that he doesn't already know - and if he does know anything, do not confirm or deny anything, or it will just give him potential ammo by which to cause you grief.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

For my detractors on this thread. I have an offer for you!

I will give you $100.00!

With one, tiny, little, microscopic, caveat. 

You call me discriminatory? Show me how it's done right!

Prove your moral superiority by putting some of your own skin (and flesh and blood) in the game!!

Right now, Captain Dreadlocks can walk through my attached garage, into my house, through my family room, kitchen, and into my bedroom. I want you (and your family) to live with the same risks that you are demanding that mine live with, and I will send you a POSTAL MONEY ORDER for $100.00!!!!

And, I will buy Captain Dreadlocks a one way bus ticket to your home town, and provide him with your home address, and your personal guarantee, that he can live with you, and you will support him for THE REST OF YOUR LIFE, and then you leave him to your children, and he will suck the lives out of their existence for as long as he lives. In fact, il sweeten he pot. I'll drive him there myself!

Anything less than this, and you are exposed as a hypocrite and a liar. You were so quick to criticize me, and accuse me of discriminating against someone who shares my skin color, and ethnic heritage, and was raised in my faith. And we al know, I'm not discriminating against any of those things.

But he doesn't share my appreciation for hygiene, grooming and hair brushes. He also doesn't share my work ethic or appreciation for the merits of honesty, hard work and self reliance.

And, it isn't you or your children who could be raped or murdered if he snuck into your house while you slept.

Let me ask you something. If you were to buy a mattress, would you rather get one brand new? Where you had a reasonable expectation of getting one that isn't infested with bedbugs or do you "discriminate" against bedbugs? And refuse to buy a 'used mattress' from the guy with the grooming and hygiene standards I described in my earlier posts?

If This guy, that hadn't combed his hair for at least a decade, showed up, and wanted to lay his head on your pillow, would you run at breakneck speed to get your favorite pillow for him to lay his head on? Or would you send him packing? Tell the truth now!

I ask, because if he were to bring any health or public safety issues into my house, I would be feeling the effects very shortly. Maybe less than a day.

Since you have already determined that you are more intelligent than I, please enlighten me in the ways of the truly intelligent, while exposing yourselves to the same risks, I.E. liability, financial, fiduciary, health and welfae, and every other risk associated with taking this complete stranger into your home, and supporting him until he tires of your generosity!

Because until you have the same amount of "skin in the game", you are just another hypocritical, bloviating ignoramus. And I mean this in the nicest possible way! I WANT TO BE PROVEN WRONG. Really!!!!  

BTW. Today, when I met with my tenant, she told me that the reason this guy can't provide references is because he spent many years (a decade) following one obscure rock band, around North Ametica, with other groupies. Traveling from city to city, with no visible means of support. But I'm sure hygiene was of paramount importance, right? After all, he was living out of a van with a bunch of other groupies!

That sounds like a desireable tenant, right? One who will pay rent on time, without delay, and not trash the place, or stay after he finished paying rent?

Are you willing to risk your own ability to pay your own mortgage on receiving a monthly rent check consistently from this guy?

Prove it! Provide your address, and support him, to the exclusion of your own family obligations! Let your own children do without, because you are supporting a complete stranger, who has no drive or desire to support himself!

Otherwise, you are demanding that I do something that you aren't willing to do yourself!

Remember, I didn't have the apartment advertised for rent. I did nothing to entice him to come here, and my tenant had no right to bring him here!I was thrust into his predicament by a tenant who violated the lease by moving he guy in without my consent. In the end, this will cost me thousands of dollars! 

To prove what a troglodyte, knuckle dragging moron I am, you must be willing to demonstrate what an enlightened, intelligent, superior being you are. BUT, you must be willing to risk your life's savings, and your sons, or daughter's honor, and their very lives on this complete stranger, with a ring through his nose, and dreadlocks down to his butt. 

Please, I implore y'all! Please! demonstrate how backwards and 'unenlightened' I am! This is your chance to strike down one of the most outspoken conservatives on this site! 

Post your home address! And I promise, if you are in the lower 48, he WILL be there in 72 hours or less, even if I have to drive him there myself! If you are not in the lower 48, i'll still get him there, but it wil take another day or two! He will have all of his worldly goods neatly packed in his knapsack, and will be happy to sleep in the most comfortable bed in your house, even if he has to share it with YOU (DON'T hog the blankets!) Because HE truly is enlightened, and won't discriminate against you, even if you bathe regularly AND brush your hair!!!(what a stand-up guy!!!) Wow!

So I await your address!

I look forward to seeing the first truthful, genuine address of one of my detractors listed publicaly here, for all to see!

To sweeten the pot, I promise to get on my knees and grovel at the feet of the HT 'ers, who either accused me of discrimination, or liked their remarks, on camera, to be posted on You-Tube, for all to see. For the HT member who is willing to put their money, indeed everything they have worked their whole lives for (including he lives and safety of your own families/children) to show that I'm a discriminating right wing loonie, while you are the embodiment of left wing enlightenment and civility. I promise to drag my troglodyte knuckles across the stage, and kiss your feet with my cro-magnon lips and disgrace my entire political idealogy, and my own family, (and genealogy, all the way back to those who served in the American Revolution) if only you are willing to risk it all, ie, the exact same things that you are demanding that I risk!

So, please! I beg you! Make a fool of me!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> However there is another option. I could give a three day notice to quit, and that is if there are ongoing problems, illegal activity, or, a example given on the California courts website, they move in other tenants without permission. I don't think she could move in three days, unless she rented a u-haul. Her parents live in Palm Springs. So she does have a place go.
> 
> I wonder how her parents will react if she tries to take him home with her to their house? Perhaps they will tell her the things that I would love to have said, but won't?


It's her fault if she loses everything because she violated her lease and did something against your clear verbal orders. She could pick her stuff off the front yard if necessary. Please don't cave again. Did you get a receipt from her just in case she says you didn't give her the notice when you did? If not, go back now. If she won't sign the note, send it to her registered mail, return receipt required. 

When you fix the place up please remodel enough that no tenant can enter your home and so that you can get into your attic whenever you want. Your tenant should have no access to your attic.

What a couple creeps. 



dancingfatcat said:


> Molly, I actually read this entire thread twice.......and was really saddend by the discription of the "guy" as being the basis of the eviction. If you read my post more thourly, you would see that I am in agreement with said eviction. What I don't agree with is the profiling of her roomate.
> 
> Yes, after commontator spoke with him, she did gain more information. But her inital response was a negitive one.
> 
> ...


Sometimes we see what we want. I think the hairstyle was the nail on the head. I also think that, like it or not, our appearance tells a lot about us. I have a feeling that Common was getting awfully tired of the situation and moving a guy in that made her uncomfortable only made that worse. Her post pointed out a whole laundry list of why she and her hubby are evicting them. 

My boy had a nose ring and plugs in the past. He has a lip ring now. I know he's a great guy but he looks like a bum and I'd never hire him the way he looks.

This is what she said in the OP:
*Anyway, she was only going to be here a few months. It is a month to month rental, and I charge her only a fraction of fair market rates.
*...rent the apartment for what it is worth. Ths would nearly cover our mortgage. But the few months she was supposed to be there have stretched to over a year.
* I said that he couldn't move in until Hubby and I had met him, had him fill out an application, give us references, give me time to check him out, etc. But she moved him in. 
*No money for rent. No references. No names or phone numbers of previous landlords for me to verify payment history. He says he is 30 years old, and has only ever lived with his parents until recently when he left his home in New York, and decided to live in California. _No job, no plans, no assets._
*This isn't the first time she went against our wishes. She brought home a chihuahua after being told she couldn't have pets. I caved in then. And came to regret it.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

You can't judge a book by it's cover, but it's funny how after driving a city bus for 20 years I can tell when a passenger waiting at a bus stop two blocks way is going to cause some kind of trouble.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

And CT, put him on speaker phone when he calls so someone else hears his story. People are amazingly insensitive and if you've never been a landlord, it's easy for people to judge how things should happen.... I have had every imaginable thing happen while owning rental property and will never do it again.....

Stick to your guns and let us know what song and dance he tells....


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Your place, your rules. She can find someplace with rules that suit her lifestyle.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> For my detractors on this thread. I have an offer for you!
> 
> I will give you $100.00!


Sure no problem;

1600 Pennsylvania blvd.:drum::rock:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

fantasymaker said:


> Sure no problem;
> 
> 1600 Pennsylvania blvd.:drum::rock:


fantasy Maker, I happen to know that there is another guy living there, and he thinks he is a King too!


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Your tenant certainly has burned her bridges. It's too bad for her that you put out a hand to help her and she has been unappreciative all the way.

I'm with the other posters here, Cap'n Dreadlocks isn't on the lease, refused to comply when you asked him for basic information.....I don't think I would bother to listen to anything more he has to say. I agree that it's going to be either pleading her case (um, too bad should have listened to the rules the first time) or trying to be intimidating (as in he thinks he knows more about rental laws than you do). Either way, it's good your hubby and son will be around this weekend with you when he shows up. 

Good luck and I hope she has some respect for your helping hand and doesn't trash the place before she leaves.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If the apt is really that much a part of the house can you tell him to leave and have the cops remove him if he doesn't? It would make me very uncomfortable to have him essentially in my house.

You have no way of knowing that he was following a rock band and not in prison. It will be interesting to see what he thinks he can talk you into.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Molly, I won't call the cops unless he breaks the law or threatens me. 

I gave him until Wednesday to leave. To give him the opportunity to make other arrangements. My tenant has assured me he will be gone by then. On Wednesday, I'll be changing the locks on the side gate, that you have to go through to get to the apartment, and the apartment door. Then I'll have to change them again when my tenant leaves.

I explained to my tenant that if he wasn't gone by Wednesday, that I would issue a three day notice to quit (to her, and all others in possession) and showed her the California Courts websites where it lists criteria for using this notice, and one of them was if the tenant sublets or allows additional tenants without the landlords permission. 

So she is motivated to get rid of him. Yesterday, my tenant told me that she was going out of town last night, and would be back Monday. I want her present when he moves because she knows what is hers, what is his, and what he should and shouldn't be removing from the apartment.

Also, I don't want either to get more upset by my behavior than necessary. I want them to understand that I am trying to make this as painless as possible, and I'm tempering my response based on their actions. My tenant thanked me for using the 60 day notice, rather than the three day, so she gets it. But she also understands that it could change to the three day notice if she violates the rules again.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

She called him Captain Dreadlocks -- how is that discrimination? I know white, Hispanic and Black people with dreadlocks. As far as I know wearing your hair in dreadlocks does not make you part of a protected group.

I'm not a landlord but I've been a renter. I was told the rules before I moved in and followed them to avoid the consequences i.e. eviction.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Pam6 posts links to free kindle books every day. Here is today's selection. I'm going to be reading the book on setting boundaries.

http://pamspriderecommendations.com/


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> For my detractors on this thread. I have an offer for you!
> 
> I will give you $100.00!
> 
> ...


um, I would be scared to be your tenant. Send me the dirty hippy--

tan 99 suburban, OR plate WQR 475


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> um, I would be scared to be your tenant. Send me the dirty hippy--
> 
> tan 99 suburban, OR plate WQR 475


Now, now. Lets not be judgmental! We don't know that he's dirty. It is reasonable to assume that the band he was following took him to the groomers for a bath and a flea dip once or twice a year.
.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

wyld thang said:


> um, I would be scared to be your tenant. Send me the dirty hippy--
> 
> tan 99 suburban, OR plate WQR 475


* * * * * * * * * * * * *
there seems to be others besides her soon-to-be ex-tenant

and Goldidreadlocks who can't/won't follow the "rules", 

and thus won't be collecting the moolah!

In case you're still wondering why not, a license plate isn't the same thing

as a home address unless you are in law enforcement and have access to NCIC.

BTW: Tator, should the two of them decide to 'test' you and stay AFTER the 3rd day,

you should file an immediate eviction on BOTH using her given name and end it with

"et al" which is the legal latin phrase that essentially means 'all others' who are not herein named.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> there seems to be others besides her soon-to-be ex-tenant
> 
> and Goldidreadlocks who can't/won't follow the "rules",
> ...


That's okay. Wyld Thang was joking. And she never got all sanctimonious with me. Its not her style.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

copperkid3 said:


> * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> there seems to be others besides her soon-to-be ex-tenant
> 
> and Goldidreadlocks who can't/won't follow the "rules",
> ...


money...pffft, oh please, I wanted the dirty hippie
(I can say dirty because I am one hahaha)


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

defenestrate said:


> Tator,
> Some folks can be incredibly persuasive. I think it is a good idea to have some "backup", if only for moral support. Also, as others have touched on but maybe not been explicit about, this man is essentially a stranger legally. He can be whatever he wants in her eyes, but in yours, he is a third party not to be given any information you would not give to a total stranger. It won't hurt to talk to him, but don't tell him anything about the lease situation, the eviction etc. as those are between you and her, and informing him, to some people, might be looked at as in poor taste if not legally perilous. If you want to give him a little bit of your time that is fine, just don't let him try to pry any information from you that he doesn't already know - and if he does know anything, do not confirm or deny anything, or it will just give him potential ammo by which to cause you grief.


Thank you for this. Very wise, and it is my plan to tell him that out of respect for my tenant's privacy, I will not discuss her with him. I am interested in hearing what he has to say. But he won't get any information from me.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> money...pffft, oh please, I wanted the dirty hippie
> (I can say dirty because I am one hahaha)


I CAN'T STAND IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!!

Why do you want a dirty hippie?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Soup stock?


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Oggie said:


> Soup stock?


Take it to the Survival/Preparedness/Zombie board.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Take it to the Survival/Preparedness/Zombie board.


Oh it wouldn't have to be that drastic.

And no one would be harmed.

A short soak in a hot tub might be enough to seep out some of that salty, earthy flavor with slight overtones of patchouli.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Soup stock?


Some of our members would say this comment was in bad taste. Others would worry it would taste bad.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I posted about my renter before . I gave him free rent electric and water to help some now and again . One night i ask him for some help and he said he didn't work after 7;00 .I worked six days every weak and nights on my own jobs . That night i quit around 10:30 or eleven due to no help :flame:

Common Tator is a saint :angel: Next day my wife drug his things out in the front yard and had me change the locks .No more folks living in non of our houses , will some be tearing it down . :runforhills: Yes he recked the house prior to the wife tossing him . His mother had tossed him prior to him moving in our house .So if ones own won't put up with their own child what makes someone else think they can put up with them .:drum:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> Some of our members would say this comment was in bad taste. Others would worry it would taste bad.


:runforhills:
* * * * * * * * *
BOTH?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Captain Dreadlocks didn't call. Maybe today.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> Captain Dreadlocks didn't call. Maybe today.


* * * * * * * *
know that when he gets back on his feet and becomes a functioning and productive

member of society, he fully intends to send you a check for his share of the rent 

that he owes? (Okay, okay . . . so we can dream can't we?)



He's "supposed" to be out and gone by tomorrow . . . right?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He is supposed to be gone and out by Wednesday. The day I served my tenant, she was going out of town until tomorrow. I don't want to force him to move until my tenant can be there to verify that he isn't cleaning her out.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Every time you call that guy "Captain Dreadlocks" I think of Ronon Dex from Star Gate Atlantis.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, I liked him on that show. But it looks like he makes an effort to maintain his hair. The strands are somewhat even in size. They don't look dirty. It does look like the guy in the picture intentionally twists his hair in the same direction. To create a look.

The guy here has strands of matted hair hanging in various sizes, and a few merged together on one side of his head into a massive mat. I have never seen such an unkempt thing on someone's head!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Actually, I liked him on that show. But it looks like he makes an effort to maintain his hair. The strands are somewhat even in size. They don't look dirty. It does look like the guy in the picture intentionally twists his hair in the same direction. To create a look.
> 
> The guy here has strands of matted hair hanging in various sizes, and a few merged together on one side of his head into a massive mat. I have never seen such an unkempt thing on someone's head!


Good grief, I hope nothing is living in that matted mess!:runforhills:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

You are in my preys.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Im just curious if anyone would be worried of him walking through the house to rape and murder, if he had a crewcut and wore a dress shirt and tie, since we know people that dress nice and have clean short hair, never rape and murder someone.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah Shygal. I told my tenant that I needed to vet the guy before I ever laid eyes on him.

I have a right to know who lives here, before they move in.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He hasn't called today either. He may have left already. The apartmentn door has been open since yesterday. It is dark out, but no lights on up there.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Shygal said:


> if he had a crewcut and wore a dress shirt and tie


In that case, the OP might have referred to him as 'Captain Crew Cut'.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Shygal missed the point. He didn't give me the references or landlord information I was asking for.

This denied me the opportunity to check him out. And I should have been done before any decision was made about whether to let him in or not. I wouldn't have accepted him as a tenant if he had a crew cut, no references or landlord information. No income, no car. No means to pay rent. His appearance is just a bonus.

However If SG will provide me with her home address, I will have him there in 72 hours, and I'll provide her with that Postal money order for $100.00!!!!!!


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

melonbar said:


> every time you call that guy "captain dreadlocks" i think of ronon dex from star gate atlantis.


I WILL GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS RIGHT NOW IF HE LOOKS LIKE THIS..... :indif:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Shygal said:


> Im just curious if anyone would be worried of him walking through the house to rape and murder, if he had a crewcut and wore a dress shirt and tie, since we know people that dress nice and have clean short hair, never rape and murder someone.


I can't verify the 'rape and murder' scenario but I can guarantee you that a young man I hired once turned out to be the most accomplished thief/con artist I've been exposed to. He was a clean-cut white kid with short hair, no beard, quoted the Bible at the drop of a hat and needed Wednesday night and Sunday off for church activities.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I thought it was illegal for a tenant to sublet the apartment they were renting. And it sounds as if that is what she's doing without the landlords consent.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Laws vary by state. It isn't illegal here, but the state recognizes the landlords right to pick their own tenants. And to evict those who break the rules.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Captain Dreadlocks never did call.

He is supposed to be gone tomorrow. I need to change the locks when I inspect the apartment. I just went to HD and picked up some Stanley smart key deadbolts and doorknobs. They are a bit spendy, but will be a great bargain in the long run. I can rekey them to any quickset key in a few seconds.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope that he leaves and you will soon be over this ordeal.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> I think Shygal missed the point. He didn't give me the references or landlord information I was asking for.
> 
> This denied me the opportunity to check him out. And I should have been done before any decision was made about whether to let him in or not. I wouldn't have accepted him as a tenant if he had a crew cut, no references or landlord information. No income, no car. No means to pay rent. His appearance is just a bonus.
> 
> However If SG will provide me with her home address, I will have him there in 72 hours, and I'll provide her with that Postal money order for $100.00!!!!!!



No, I didn't miss any point.

I asked how many would be worried about him raping and murdering someone, if he had a crew cut and was well dressed. It has nothing to do with your rules or references, it has to do with his looks and what people think is automatically on his mind.

I believe you are the one that missed the point.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> No, I didn't miss any point.
> 
> I asked how many would be worried about him raping and murdering someone, if he had a crew cut and was well dressed. It has nothing to do with your rules or references, it has to do with his looks and what people think is automatically on his mind.
> 
> I believe you are the one that missed the point.


Like it or not, the first thing we notice about people is how they look. I would be suspicious of anybody who doesn't wash themselves. I wouldn't be too crazy about renting my place to somebody who stinks. Which person would be more _likely_ to have a dependable job: a person with matted hair or a person who bathes? There are certainly more job opportunities for a guy with a crew cut than there are for guys with dirty, matted hair. 

Of course being well groomed doesn't mean one is not an axe wielding murderer.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I think we all got your point but felt its immaterial. The issue is tenant inviting someone else in. White, Black, Hispanic or green marsian isn't the issue -- unapproved extra tenant is the issue.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Joshie said:


> Like it or not, the first thing we notice about people is how they look. I would be suspicious of anybody who doesn't wash themselves. I wouldn't be too crazy about renting my place to somebody who stinks. Which person would be more _likely_ to have a dependable job: a person with matted hair or a person who bathes? There are certainly more job opportunities for a guy with a crew cut than there are for guys with dirty, matted hair.
> 
> Of course being well groomed doesn't mean one is not an axe wielding murderer.



Im sorry but what makes you think he doesnt wash? 
People with dreadlocks can and do wash. One doesnt exclude the other. And dreadlocks doesnt mean dirty, either.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Shygal said:


> Im just curious if anyone would be worried of him walking through the house to rape and murder, if he had a crewcut and wore a dress shirt and tie, since we know people that dress nice and have clean short hair, never rape and murder someone.


Google Ted Bundy.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> I think we all got your point but felt its immaterial. The issue is tenant inviting someone else in. White, Black, Hispanic or green marsian isn't the issue -- unapproved extra tenant is the issue.


Its not immaterial when its addressing something ELSE 

Im talking about people that judge the appearance of someone and assuming his intent is to rape and murder, based on what he looks like. I dont care if he is renting, approved, walking down the street, in the store, whatever.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

wottahuzzee said:


> Google Ted Bundy.


Yes, I know. That is my point. Looks don't mean killer or saint.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Will someone please decide who gets the point and who doesn't.

It's making things very difficult for those of us who are trying to keep score.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Add a clause in your contract that any one else moving into the house increases the rent by $100 a month.......I find that most of our renters try to move in family members who are out of work and on hard times....at times, we try to assist them by letting them stay with them for a certain length of time...it is so hard being a landlord these days....


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

GrannyG, before I ever became a landlord, I remember reading horror stories about landlords renting houses to illegal aliens. And its illegal to discriminate, not that most landlords would even be able yo know the difference. 

They would rent to one guy who spoke good English, and was going to live there with his wife and 2 kids. The rent is paid on time for a month or two, and then it stops. The landlord shows up and asks to speak yo the guy on the lease. And now there are 30-40 people living there. Nobody has heard of the guy you are looking for. The house is absolutely trashed, and it takes many months, and many thousands of dollars in legal fees to get them out. 

This has a bad impact on the entire neighborhood. Crime soars. Noise complaints. In Los Angeles, the city started seizing rental properties that had gang members living there. And I doubt that any were rented to the actual gang member. But the landlord didn't keep on top of who was actually living there.

So this is why I wanted to vet this guy before he moved in. I retain control over who lives there.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Shygal said:


> No, I didn't miss any point.
> 
> I asked how many would be worried about him raping and murdering someone, if he had a crew cut and was well dressed. It has nothing to do with your rules or references, it has to do with his looks and what people think is automatically on his mind.
> 
> I believe you are the one that missed the point.


I gotta tell you, bad personal hygiene is a symptom of many mental illnesses. http://www.livestrong.com/article/260072-factors-affecting-personal-hygiene/

If common tater is being judgemental, the entire mental health system is being judgemental. Reality is that bad personal hygiene is sometimes a symptom of very big problems, and on top of not having any verifiable history of stability of any kind, I am going to have to go with this is risky. JM2CFWIW


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Cindy-e! The posters here who are so quick to criticize me for being judgmental, sure don't want him in their home!

Why is that? 

It's sure easy to cast aspersions on others when your health and safety and even your very life, and the lives of your own family aren't on the line!

Remember folks, my $100.00 offer is still out there!

Edited to add: nobody has taken me up on my offer. Nobody had posted their address in the thread. Nobody has pm'ed me their address either.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't see what the BFD is, honestly. If she doesn't like how the guy looks thats her call... She can discrimate against him because of his looks all she wants, his name isn't on any of her paperwork. 

Seems like any more if someone looks like trouble, they probably are.

But even if he turns out to be the nicest guy on the planet, she still doesn't owe him jack.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

No, I don't want him in my home. I don't want the pope in my home either. I dont care what he looks like, I dont want a stranger in my home :shrug:

That has nothing to do with what I said, however. You can screen people all you want, and still have a pedophile or rapist or murderer renting from you, no matter what they look like. Its a risk you take when you rent out a place in your home, and I wouldn't take that risk even if they looked like St Michael.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Shygal said:


> No, I don't want him in my home.


And that is the point, isn't it?

Nobody appointed you the moral authority of HT, but you are awfully quick to jump in and condemn any member who doesn't share your opinions,

So I judged this guy. 

And you judged me.

But you sure aren't willing to take the risks that you are condemning me for not wanting me to take. That is hypocrisy.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'll toss a bone in for ante in the discrimination pot.

My Grandad said it best when he told me this: "Son, anybody what won't take care of their self dang shore ain't gonna take care of nothin' what belongs to somebody else." You can look at someone and tell if they take care of themselves. You ain't even gotta get close enough to smell. And no, I wouldn't rent a place to someone who looked that way or want them visiting long either. That's one of the privileges of being the owner; you get to decide who can stay and who can't. 

And my other observation is this: tater plainly told the legal tenant that she had to meet the guy before he moved in, but the tenant moved him in anyway with NO authorization. Regardless of whether he looked like a bum or a Wall Street banker makes no difference as he is there against the rules.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

cindy-e said:


> I gotta tell you, bad personal hygiene is a symptom of many mental illnesses. http://www.livestrong.com/article/260072-factors-affecting-personal-hygiene/


 I think Livestrong.com has lost some credibility this past month.

What with all the doping, lieng, baring false witness in court as you sue people who have the nerve to say your doping.


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

Seems like tenants have more rights than homeowners.If she has a legal lease I would evict with the whole 30 day notice if I wanted to cover my but.If there was a stanger also living there,and I was just fed up, then I would be tossing their stuff into their car and saying get the heck out of here.

Lots of times we tip toe around people who act all entitled.Lots of them spout the whole*you can't throw me out,the law is on my side* BS,but often do nothing if you DO throw them out.

I would toss them.If a person knows you want them to go,and they don't make the effort to leave(or kiss your butt) then they are nasty little users who will not think twice about any negative impact they have on you. They are a threat to you and your property.

Sorry if I missed you getting them out.I skipped over the racial stuff and may have missed any update.Don't care about race,sex,or religion-if a person uses me me they need to go away.My house my rules.Good luck today!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Melon bear, Lance Armstrong didn't write the article. He and livestrong have had a parting of the ways.

But if it makes you feel better, here is another piece that isn't from livestrong. http://www.hygieneexpert.co.uk/conditionsthataffectpersonalhygiene.html


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Mattemma, I could have taken one of two options. The first was a three day notice to quit. California allows for this option for multiple violations of the lease, or an example they gave on their website, moving in another tenant without landlord approval.

The other option w a 60 day notice. 

I explained to her that I was using the 60 day notice for her (only) provided he is gone by today. I'll be inspecting the apartment this afternoon and changing the locks. But I'll have a three day notice to quit with me in case he is still there.


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow 60 days! Glad you also have the 3 day option.Shame when people abuse a situation.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Shygal said:


> No, I didn't miss any point.
> 
> I asked how many would be worried about him raping and murdering someone, if he had a crew cut and was well dressed. It has nothing to do with your rules or references, it has to do with his looks and what people think is automatically on his mind.
> 
> I believe you are the one that missed the point.


No matter his appearance, I would be suspicious of him:
1) upon finding out that he moved in without notice to me as landlord.
2) when he wouldn't fill out an application
3) upon discovering he had no $$ and wasn't going to contribute toward the rent
4) because the renter moved him in against the rules
5) because he is breaking the rules as well
6) because I know little to nothing about him
7) because the whole situation is causing my hackles to rise


Appearance matters not when someone is ringing all your alarm bells.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

MelonBar said:


> I think Livestrong.com has lost some credibility this past month.
> 
> What with all the doping, lieng, baring false witness in court as you sue people who have the nerve to say your doping.


 ??? I hardly think Lance Armstrong wrote this article.. :hrm: Did you read it? It quotes from Mental health authorities and was relevant to the discussion which is why I linked it. Red herring. But it doesn't matter. This one says the same thing. http://www.aurorahealthcare.org/services/behhealth/adultservices/adultbehhealthproblems.asp


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> And that is the point, isn't it?
> 
> Nobody appointed you the moral authority of HT, but you are awfully quick to jump in and condemn any member who doesn't share your opinions,
> 
> ...


You know what? Since you aren't bothering to listen to a thing Im saying, you can continue feeling self righteous and patting yourself on the back all by yourself.
Im done with this, continue your pitchfork and torch march. 

Im not willing to take the risk because Im not willing to have anyone in my house, I dont care if it was Billy Graham. It has nothing to do with what anyone looks like. 

Btw no one appointed you the moral authority either to judge people. I think only one is allowed to do that.

Have fun and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Cindy-e, I think you are right that mental health issues can lead to poor hygiene. And there are other clues that there may be mental health issues as well.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Shygal said:


> You know what? Since you aren't bothering to listen to a thing Im saying, you can continue feeling self righteous and patting yourself on the back all by yourself.
> Im done with this, continue your pitchfork and torch.


And you aren't listening to a thing I'm saying. You skipped over the fact that he was moved in without approval, without any means of support. Without providing references or prior landlords that I could contact. The only thing that matters is that he has dreadlocks, and apparently you feel that that is the only criterion that should be needed to allow him to stay. In my house. Not yours.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> And you aren't listening to a thing I'm saying. You skipped over the fact that he was moved in without approval, without any means of support. Without providing references or prior landlords that I could contact. The only thing that matters is that he has dreadlocks, and apparently you feel that that is the only criterion that should be needed to allow him to stay. In my house. Not yours.


Oh for goodness sake, Im not even addressing the fact of where he lives, Im addressing the fact that so many people here judge him for looking the way he does, and assuming rape and murder.

I havent even said a WORD about where he is living or any moving arrangements, or whatever. Im not talking about whether he should be allowed in the apartment or not. But thank you for proving you havent heard a word I have said. 

Again, have a nice day.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

CT, has your tenant returned? I read a post where you said the door had been opened... your door or the apt door?
Did he leave and not close it?

I wish you good luck getting this guy out.
I know there are crummy landlords in Ca. (We had a few) but you are not one of them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, my tenant returned. When the door had been left open I sent her a email asking about the situation. Some places something like that wouldn't matter, but we have possums, raccoons and fruit rats living in the area. An open door is an open an invitation to those critters. Anyway, an hour or two later, the door was closed.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Common --with you in spirit. You have been more than fair to her. You have been used and disrespected and have had your property used with out your consent. The person's apperence that you mentioned is something that the person has had full control and has made a public statement with his choice. Just as a person who is well dressed and put together faces the reaction of others so do those who are not. Yes, it is hard to looked well when there is homelessness and poverty. I know-- I choose to ask a stranger to me at church for my son to bath at her house in order for my son to be clean and well kept. So, it is NOT that I do not understand challenges. It is that I accept that there are results of peoples choices. If people do not like the results of thier choices --change or accept that others have the freedom to reject you based on your choices just has you have the freedom to choose.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Im sorry but what makes you think he doesnt wash?
> People with dreadlocks can and do wash. One doesnt exclude the other. And dreadlocks doesnt mean dirty, either.


CT said the guy has matted hair. His hair doesn't even sound like dreadlocks. It sounds as if it just got to be a matted mess. Certainly I did make an assumption. If somebody cannot be bothered to comb or do real dreadlocks I cannot imagine them keeping themselves clean. 

Again, my own son looks like a bum. I love him dearly but I could not blame anybody for being unwilling to give him a job or rent him an apartment; I wouldn't. Like it or not, appearances _do_ matter. If one does not wish for others to make snap judgements about them one should look neat. It's not always fair but it is what it is.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm clearly not the only one who judges a person on grooming and hygiene choices people make. 

He said that he had a job hanging advertising flyers on people doorknobs, but they had to let him go because people kept calling he cops on him.

He said he totally understood that people would be concerned when they saw someone who looked like him going from door to door.

So he understands that his grooming choice causes him to be negatively judged. And he knows he could fix it any time he chooses.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

For goodness sakes he's staying on your property! You have every right in the world to make a character assessment based on what you see. Everyone makes character assessments based on appearance all the time.


I would dearly love to rent a room out in my house. Its reading threads like these that stops me.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Shy, it seems to me that you're focusing on one small part of the problem. No matter how well CT explains her concerns, I don't think you can see past your own biases. We all have biases whether we want to admit them or not. CT hasn't expressed any type of moral superiority; she doesn't want an un-vetted individual in her apartment. _You_ are the one who keeps throwing around the rape and murder thing. To me, focusing on CT's mention of dreadlocks sounds like she is morally inferior because she judges on appearances, just like most of society (not just this board).

Get angry with the other 95+% of the population that is wary of people with poor hygiene who don't wish to pay their own way. We do not have the time to get to know everybody in order to know if somebody's poor hygiene is an indication of their poor behavior. 

CT has said this guy has poor hygiene. People who do not take care of their bodies can stink. Body odor can make an apartment stink. These odors could waft into CT's home and may well linger after he moves. 




Shygal said:


> Oh for goodness sake, Im not even addressing the fact of where he lives, Im addressing the fact that so many people here judge him for looking the way he does, and assuming rape and murder.
> 
> I havent even said a WORD about where he is living or any moving arrangements, or whatever. Im not talking about whether he should be allowed in the apartment or not. But thank you for proving you havent heard a word I have said.


This is the point. You're not addressing the issue; you're focusing on the icing on the cake.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Shygal said:


> Oh for goodness sake, Im not even addressing the fact of where he lives, Im addressing the fact that so many people here judge him for looking the way he does, and assuming rape and murder.
> 
> I havent even said a WORD about where he is living or any moving arrangements, or whatever. Im not talking about whether he should be allowed in the apartment or not. But thank you for proving you havent heard a word I have said.
> 
> Again, have a nice day.


Shy, I have three daughters. I assume rape and murder no matter what the person looks like. If the person looks less than kempt, that puts up a red flag. To go with the original point, and to add in a comment you posted later: 

"if he had a crewcut and wore a dress shirt and tie" - Shygal

and he had:

"No money for rent. No references. No names or phone numbers of previous landlords for me to verify payment history" - Common Tator

I would not rent to him.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a dirty hippie working for me cleaning people's homes. Big mass of dreadlocks, but at least no rats. He had a sweet spirit and we took a chance. He offered to wear that rasta hat covering his dreads, and took out a piercing while at work. Sure some of our clients were dang dirty hippie in my home! ahhhh! but M was a sweet soul, and won people over, and was a hard worker, did his job well. One of my best workers top three.

Of course this was Oregon...ymmv.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I do not see where she says his appearance is the reason for his eviction. That was just the first thing she saw. Tell me that any of you would not notice that first. You have jumped on that and won't let it go. I think a few of you jumped to the conclusion he is black and she is racist. 

If she was racist or didn't want him there based on his looks, she would have just kicked him out. Instead she tried to get information from him so she could check out this stranger who has moved into the apartment that has easy access to her home and family. She gave him the chance to prove that her first impression was wrong.

You jumped to a conclusion and never asked Common Tater if she would have let him stay if he had provided his information and checked out okay. You were just as judgmental as you claim CT to be.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I've started looking beyond this tenant, to fixing it up and renting it for fair market value. I keep reading that there is a shortage of rental properties here.

It must be true, because every day since I served the eviction notice, I've searched online for apartments for rent in this town. The cheapest one was only listed for a day, so someone snatched it up. But it was 200 square feet smaller than mine, and rented for $975.00 per month more than my tenant has been paying. Units roughly the same size rent for even more. I am familiar with their locations. They are all in crowded complexes on a major street with lots of traffic, a block or less from the railroad tracks. The rail traffic is pretty intense too since this is a major line with lots of trains every day ferrying cargo from the Los Angeles Harbor to points east, as well as passenger and commuter trains. The trains blare their horns every time they cross a road. Night and day.

Our place is more than a mile fom the tracks. Much quieter, in a residential neighborhood.

Our lives will improve tremendously if we can get fair market value for the apartment. We did a much bigger favor for our tenant than I realized.

We've been "land poor" for so long that I forgot what it was like to have a little spending money.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Cindy-e, I think you are right that mental health issues can lead to poor hygiene. And there are other clues that there may be mental health issues as well.


:whistlin:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> I've started looking beyond this tenant, to fixing it up and renting it for fair market value. I keep reading that there is a shortage of rental properties here.
> 
> It must be true, because every day since I served the eviction notice, I've searched online for apartments for rent in this town. The cheapest one was only listed for a day, so someone snatched it up. But it was 200 square feet smaller than mine, and rented for $975.00 per month more than my tenant has been paying. Units roughly the same size rent for even more. I am familiar with their locations. They are all in crowded complexes on a major street with lots of traffic, a block or less from the railroad tracks. The rail traffic is pretty intense too since this is a major line with lots of trains every day ferrying cargo from the Los Angeles Harbor to points east, as well as passenger and commuter trains. The trains blare their horns every time they cross a road. Night and day.
> 
> ...


T'is time to raise the rent, starting soon.

There is something to be said for helping someone out, and there is another for someone to sit back and relax because you gave them a killer deal on rent.

I once rented to someone to help them out in life, and to allow them to get ahead a little due to some supposed bad luck. In return, I was supposed to have a house fixed up. 

What I got in return was a person who took the opportunity to sit on his tail, and enjoy not having to work. Nor did I get a house repaired. 

My advice: Quit jacking around with folks like that. She knows the deal she is getting, and it is high time that you get paid fair market value.

My other advice: Figure out what fair market value for your place is, and drop your rent below that. This will bring tons of applicants your way, and they will appreciate the deal on rent. You can now have the power of selecting the perfect tenant, and even if you let the apt. sit for a few months finding that perfect renter, you'll still be ahead on the deal.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Hope everything goes well for you. Sometimes this forum is amazing and helpful and other times its so full of drama. XD 

C'mon guys, life's too short to be all riled up about someone else's problems. 

Personally I consider myself to be a very good judge of character, if you give me a weird feeling when I first meet you, I don't like you and we're not gonna be friends. I've always been right so far and i'm not going to start doubting it now. If this guy makes you uncomfortable there's probably a reason.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Kwings!

My gut feelings have served me well over the years!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Kwings said:


> Hope everything goes well for you. Sometimes this forum is amazing and helpful and other times its so full of drama. XD
> 
> C'mon guys, life's too short to be all riled up about someone else's problems.
> 
> Personally I consider myself to be a very good judge of character, if you give me a weird feeling when I first meet you, I don't like you and we're not gonna be friends. I've always been right so far and i'm not going to start doubting it now. If this guy makes you uncomfortable there's probably a reason.


I agree and CT, go with your gut but check the next tenant's references very carefully.....first, last and security. It will help weed out the worst of them....but still be very careful who you rent to.

BTW, on the open door issue a couple postings above, it seems like it might've been easier to get rid of the 4 legged skunk! LOL Good luck!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Today when my tenant came home, I was changing the locks, because she had given a key to Captain Dreadlocks. He was supposed to have been gone yesterday, but they were scrambling to get his things packed up today. I reminded her that he was to have been gone yesterday. "Oops"!

So when I went to inspect the apartment today, she said she was keeping his things there, and she hoped I didn't mind that he would be there "a lot." I do mind. I don't feel safe in my own home with him around, and the stress is really getting to me. This sounds like he stil lives there, but they he made himself scarce long enough for me to do the inspection.

I told her to figure out how to keep him away. I was a bit stunned that she just didn't get that she is being evicted so I can get rid of him. She didn't get that I was changing the locks because she had given him a key.

He is having his mail sent to our address, and I asked for a forwarding address. This was when she said he bought a tent and would be living behind the library. He may be stunned when he stops getting mail because I'm returning it to the sender marked "not at this address".

I gave her contact information for the Orange County Rescue Mission. A Christian organization with a great reputation for helping the homeless and drug addicts sober up and turn their lives around. Lots of the folks running it were once homeless, and/or drug addicts themselves. They would have a much better chance of helping him than an easily manipulated young woman, and really, that is what she is.

Anyway, please pray that hubby and I can handle this right. I don't want to hurt anyone, but I am so sick of being taken advantage of!

One bit of good news. She said she hoped to be out by March first!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Toss em post haste if they are that dense there is no hope for them . 

I would say i just moved your eviction up to three days starting day before yesterday .


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

^ What he said... 

I'd say one more 24 hour extension and then it's upgraded to a 3 day. No additional tenant, none of his stuff, no excuses...


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

He's not going anywhere. They just want you to think he's moving out. His stuff is there, he will be there a lot, it's a scam. She is going to be moved out by March 1-- of what year? You told her if he was not gone she was getting a three day notice. He is not gone, do it. If you won't, and he is going to be hanging around probably with a key, get all his information and drivers license. Get a PI to verify the information.

She has been agreeing with you and doing what she wants. I would give her the three day notice, and don't back down. If you do you may come back from the ranch and find the house cleaned out.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Molly Mckee said:


> He's not going anywhere. They just want you to think he's moving out. His stuff is there, he will be there a lot, it's a scam. She is going to be moved out by March 1-- of what year? You told her if he was gone she was getting a three day notice. He is not gone, do it. If you won't, and he is going to be hanging around probably with a key, get all his information and drivers license. Get a PI to verify the information.
> 
> She has been agreeing with you and doing what she wants. I would give her the three day notice, and don't back down. If you do you may come back from the ranch and find the house cleaned out.


Since I can't like this more than once, I am going to quote it so it can be read twice!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Molly, he refused to provide information when I asked for it already. I can't see him giving it to me now. In fact, I don't know that he even has a valid drivers license. 

I've been thinking of setting up a game cam to get pictures of him coming and going. Nothing that would show the interior of the apartment, just pictures of him at the door, entering and leaving. To show that he still treats the place like he has some right to be there.

Because I might need these pictures as evidence if they decide to fight me in court.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, I am NOT looking forward taking this to court! This tenant only pays $220 per month. It could cost me thousands to get them out!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> They would have a much better chance of helping him than an easily manipulated young woman


I hate to say it but I think you are the one that is being manipulated and Molly is right on the mark.

Shes either got a place to go or she doesnt. Youre either going to stick to your deadline or not. If your waiting till she has something lined up, you might be waiting awhile.

She may just be hanging on for Cpt D. And its really going to be awhile.

If Molly is right and I suspect she is, I would have them out on the deadline courtesy of the county sheriff if need be. Otherwise, it will likely turn into nightmare eviction and they will still be there next year.

Good Luck, Im never ever renting out a spare room. I can't imagine having to go through this with the person living in the house.

If you can get a pic I would run it past the local pd, deadbeat dad organizations too. Im betting if you get county agencies/pd departments involved this guy will disappear real quick.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

I had so hoped this would work out easily for you, but they are playing games with you now because they think they are smarter than you. He's "going to be there a lot"? How much is that? 23 hours a day? Just enough to say he's not living there? I think Molly is spot on with what will probably happen. I know you don't want to throw her out with no place to go, but I would give her the 3 day notice TODAY. Good luck with all of this.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> BTW, I am NOT looking forward taking this to court! This tenant only pays $220 per month. It could cost me thousands to get them out!


$220 a month? For real? 

You set the rent this low because "her hours had been cut"???? 

Your tenant could earn that amount in a single weekend working as a waitress.

She is taking advantage of you and your kindness. Time to use the 3 day eviction and say goodbye to her and Captain Dreadl--....I mean Captain Matted Hair.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> I was a bit stunned that she just didn't get that she is being evicted so I can get rid of him. She didn't get that I was changing the locks because she had given him a key.
> 
> I don't want to hurt anyone, but I am so sick of being taken advantage of!
> 
> One bit of good news. She said she hoped to be out by March first!


What else would you expect from someone who doesn't understand how good she has it with $220 a month for rent?

The only person you've hurt in this process is you. Sorry if this sounds harsh, but when you think about it, it really is true. The tenant has enjoyed a stress free life of ultra-cheap rent, and has been able to focus her attention on attracting such well groomed men. At the same time, you've been stressed, frustrated, and have spent more on locks than she's paid in rent this month. As well, you've lost out on literally thousands of dollars in rent. 

She 'hopes' she will be out by March 1st??? I'd be telling her "You *will* be out March 1st!!!!!!"


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> He is having his mail sent to our address, and I asked for a forwarding address. This was when she said he bought a tent and would be living behind the library. He may be stunned when he stops getting mail because I'm returning it to the sender marked "not at this address".


DANGER! DANGER! DANGER!

Do the THREE day eviction NOW!!! I know you are returning the mail, but this is a HUGE red flag.
(ETA - do NOT do the forwarding because it shows that he had a residence there, refuse all mail of his - and I hope you were from the beginning, because he only needs one piece to show proof of residency. Matter of fact, tell her she needs a PO box until she moves.)

Get. Them. Out. ASAP!



You told her if he wasn't gone by YESTERDAY you would do the three day. He isn't gone AND his stuff is being "stored" there. Follow through on your word - for your safety as well as your home and financial well-being.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I have to agree with the others; they are seeing how far they can push you, and his mail coming there is potential trouble. Get them out as soon as possible. You've been far more than kind to this woman, and she's abusing your help. I'm sorry you're going through this, but now you know what not to do with future tenants.

People make a statement with how they present themselves to the world. If they choose to look like a filthy, unkempt bum, they can't complain when that is how they are perceived. It is the perception of themselves they have chosen to give others.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> BTW, I am NOT looking forward taking this to court! This tenant only pays $220 per month. It could cost me thousands to get them out!


Is that $ 220 + utilities , and can I bring my favorite ewe 
I'd like to add that I do have good reference .... 
[YOUTUBE]ifMz9Dai-vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

IMHO, it's CT's home and she has every right to be as judgmental as she want to be.....especially since Captain MattedHair isn't even a LEGAL tenant.

Water on a duck's back, CT. Stand your ground.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, so much for changing the locks.

With a response like hers, I'd invite her to move into his tent with him. 

March 1st isn't soon enough IMO. Not under these circumstances. I hope in three days, you change those locks, again.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Your tenant and her guest have taken it to the next level. You need to do the same. It is time for both to be gone.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

After a restless night, I got up with a kink in my neck, a killer migraine, and sick to my stomach. All from the stress of dealing with this. 

Ill be giving her a three day notice today.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

If you see him on your property call the police and report him as a trespasser.
Then deliver this nit wit a 3 day notice.
Get rid of her asap or she will hang on longer than march 1st. She "hopes" to be out???
No she hopes to find a loophole to use to stay around.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Common Tator said:


> After a restless night, I got up with a kink in my neck, a killer migraine, and sick to my stomach. All from the stress of dealing with this.
> 
> Ill be giving her a three day notice today.


Agree, no sense for you to be miserable just because she can't follow the agreed upon rules.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> If you see him on your property call the police and report him as a trespasser.
> Then deliver this nit wit a 3 day notice.
> Get rid of her asap or she will hang on longer than march 1st. She "hopes" to be out???
> No she hopes to find a loophole to use to stay around.


^^^Exactly^^^


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Ditto to the trespassing.

Give the tenant the three day, at the same time let her know that he is no longer welcome on YOUR property and that if he is you will be calling the police. That way she knows this is getting serious. 
If she says what about his stuff, simply reply that he is not a tenant, nor is he welcome and that his stuff was supposed to be gone, you are not responsible for it, she is.

If you have the right on the three day, on that day, change the locks and meet her at the door when she shows. If she still has stuff in there (she will) let her know that you will be supervising her as she, and only she, packs and gets it out. Stay with her at all times 1) so he doesn't return and 2) so you make sure she leaves when you lock back up. If possible, box it up for her and set it on the curb, off your property.

I have the feeling that he knows more about tenant stuff than her and is coaching her on this. He may be the real issue in this in the end. Because of this, I definitely recommend getting them both out asap. I don't know the rights where you live in regards to squatters and tenants, but you better look into them and see how to move this pronto.
Otherwise, he and she may be upstairs for a long time.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

No, when the last day of the three day rolls around,if she has things there..tell her to bring a police officer to supervise her removal of said stuff...do not stay with her alone..you need a non-involved person and a camera. Then she can not say a word about you doing or saying things...and please trespass the uninvited house guest..you might find he is hiding from a warent or two if he is refusing to give you info for background checks.


----------



## rkgjl (Oct 17, 2007)

At this stage of stress, you may want to consider hiring a property manager just to do the eviction for you. Let them handle it for you.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with having a witness. From this point on do not be alone with her. 
If you have the money a property manager might not be a bad move.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Make sure she understands she did this to herself 100% by bringing and keeping Cpt D. into your home.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you feel really bad about throwing her out, give her enough money to get to her Mom's, and if you know her Mom give her a call to let her know she's on her way. Her parents spoiled her, let them straighten her out or not. She can get a job where ever her parents live and get back on her feet. 

It is strange that the law protects someone living in your house the same way it does people who rent a house. Does the lawyer understand how the apt is set up? I think I would take my chances that with a three day eviction she will just go away and not cause problems. The stress is something you should not have to put up with.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Well if you were closer i'd send you my Yankee wife over she can move em out in ten minuets :grin: As i told a lawyer once that told me i shouldn't do something . I said i know i shouldn't but what you going to charge to get me out of it after i do it :drum: And he told me 

At our age we shouldn't get stressed out but provide stress for others :runforhills:


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Well if you were closer i'd send you my Yankee wife over she can move em out in ten minuets


That could take a while


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I suspect you dont want to throw her out, and thats kind. I like Mollys idea, if you know her mom or other family members give them a call and a heads-up. If you did this as a favor then they should pitch in and help.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

220 a month in rent. Remember how excited I've been over my ridiculously cheap rent?

You're still just over a third of it.

The shameful thing is cheapness attracts people who don't seem to care. That's the problem we have with housemates. Oh, it's cheap, it doesn't matter. Whereas husband and I are both it's CHEAP, we can earn TONS of money and SAVE it! ! ! ! and those are the kind of people we keep hoping to get. Even the last one I had to evict said to me "I never go more than a week without a job" which I find out after her move translates to spending eight months on the dole and having been on it for four years prior to her last job. But hey, 'a few weeks', right? 

I was really hoping for someone who saw the price as an advantage to get ahead in life, not an excuse to slack off and be lazy.

Some of us would have killed for the same opportunities to get ahead and to finally get on their own feet. It was a STRUGGLE to get where I am today. I cannot wait to work my bumbum off when I have cheap rent and save all my money for my own house. 

*sigh* I don't get on well with lazy people who lie. I just have a hard time relating to them.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Well? How did she take it when you told her she had 3 days to get out? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Bring a violin for when she starts with her sad story(s)!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

DaniR1968 said:


> Well? How did she take it when you told her she had 3 days to get out? Inquiring minds want to know.


She hasn't been home yet.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

notbutanapron said:


> 220 a month in rent. Remember how excited I've been over my ridiculously cheap rent?
> 
> You're still just over a third of it.
> 
> ...


Having her rent from us for a few months for very cheap rent was supposed to give her the opportunity to save some money. But that hasn't happened. She was involved in a car accident about a month ago. She only had liability insurance, so her car wasn't covered. She called AAA and had them tow the car, and drop it at the curb in front of our house, and there it sat dumping all of its fluids on the ground. She finally got rid of it, when the city was going to do street sweeping, and they ticket cars left on the street. She has borrowed a car. And now she is unable to afford to replace her car. And the car she borrowed? She lets Captain Dreadlocks drive it. He doesn't have wheels of his own either.


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

"As The Tator Turns" 

It just goes from bad to worse, doesn't it? 
I'm sorry you're going through this, but it sure is entertaining tuning in for the next episode.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

The notice needs to be served during normal business hours. My tenant didn't come home, so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Has anyone noticed, that at the time of this post, the thread has 700 likes?

I'm guessing that we've set an all time record for likes on the HT forums.

I think, if we all pitch in together, and try really hard, we might be able to reach 1,000 likes. But a few of us can't do this alone. We need everyone 'clicking' to achieve this goal, so this thread may live in infamy.

LOL.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> Actually, I liked him on that show. But it looks like he makes an effort to maintain his hair. The strands are somewhat even in size. They don't look dirty. It does look like the guy in the picture intentionally twists his hair in the same direction. To create a look.
> 
> The guy here has strands of matted hair hanging in various sizes, and a few merged together on one side of his head into a massive mat. I have never seen such an unkempt thing on someone's head!


There are many ways to make dreadlocks. That is referred to as the "neglect" method, and I don't care for it either.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

cayenne47 said:


> "As The Tator Turns"
> 
> It just goes from bad to worse, doesn't it?
> I'm sorry you're going through this, but it sure is entertaining tuning in for the next episode.


Yep i guess i lead a boring life when reading HT is the high point of the day :sob:
And as the tator turns has been the high point . And i do feel her pain . I some time still think i want rental property but i am a sucker for sad stories .:help:


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

cayenne47 said:


> "As The Tator Turns"
> 
> It just goes from bad to worse, doesn't it?
> I'm sorry you're going through this, but it sure is entertaining tuning in for the next episode.


* * * * * * * * * * * * 
I hate to say this girl, but you're being played. . . . she's getting "advice" . . .

most likely from Captn Dreadlocks (or one of their friends who know how 

to work the system) and she is now avoiding you so that you won't be able to

serve the 3 day notice to quit. The longer they can keep this up, well . . . in

the end they hope you will once again cave and give up and life will continue

as they planned it. Get her to respond via email and meet in a public place

to discuss something that won't raise her alert antenna. Take a couple witnesses

and serve the notice asap. I wouldn't offer any other explanation; she knows

exactly why, already . . . .as it was explained to her previously. If she happens

to bring Captn DL, don't engage in conversation with him; why should you, as 

he was never your tenant. Make it short, bittersweet and to the point and then 

depart. Make sure she understands when she must depart from your home. . . .

and then make sure she does according to the law. And then move on with your

life and the plans you have for that apartment.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

she may be avoiding you. Is there a procedure for that? In the movies they nail the papers on the door.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been watching this saga play out from the first post. I really don't want to go back and read through them all, I can't remember is there a signed lease contract in play here? Is she is in breach of contract? This would be a no brainer for me, she and Dr. Dreads would both be out on their arses. She is taking advantage of you, you are letting her, and you are miserable because of it. 

I can think of nice not so legal was to get them out too, and make a little money on the side but I am not going there.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

200 bucks?! I'll pay you $300. I clean my house AND I take showers! When can I move in?!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Tater, Have you considered renting as a week to week rental? $220 a week wouldn't even cover a hotel down there. and you would not be stuck with the same people for months on end if they were bad. What a great setup for family visiting a service member on base. 
She did ask if it was OK to get a roomie. You are free to change your mind on that right? 
Think about it, what would her face look like when her new "roomie" walked in and threw their sleeping bag on the bed, drank the milk strait from the jug and put it back, changed her radio station, and the TV?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

notbutanapron said:


> Some of us would have killed for the same opportunities to get ahead and to finally get on their own feet. It was a STRUGGLE to get where I am today. I cannot wait to work my bumbum off when I have cheap rent and save all my money for my own house.
> 
> *sigh* I don't get on well with lazy people who lie. I just have a hard time relating to them.


This is exactly what we were hoping for with the step-GS. We had an older lady (also a friend) who was in the cabin for four years. Fixed income, widow on retirement, never had any problem at all and although she couldn't help with the farm work, she did lots of other things to help, almost all of the errand running and driving, etc. One room cabin, but nice kitchen area, enclosed bathroom, all appliances, etc., adequate for one person and $250 rent plus about $150 utilities. The only reason she isn't still here was the climate caused her too many problems with allergies and she went back to Denver, drier and different vegetation.

There's also plenty of room for a garden and GS wanted one when he came ... we helped him get one ready with the tractor, I bought about $40 worth of seed and plants ... by the end of the summer we'd had spring lettuce, maybe a dozen tomatoes and half a dozen servings of broccoli out of it and just scraped everything off in the fall because you couldn't tell the weeds from the garden plants.

There's plenty of room for garden, even the option of fencing in a place for a milk goat if someone wanted to ... which GS talked about and I'm certainly glad we didn't go that route because it would be just another thing we'd have to deal with.

But you're right ... it seems like people now take someone offering a helping hand as an excuse to take advantage. You get burned once or twice and it really does make you apprehensive about offering to help anyone.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

Tator...I'm ready to come there and do some slapping around for you. I hope this stress is over soon.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Maybe a new "reality show" could be in the making........Tator and The Tenants


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

I think we're all looking forward to Common Tator common tating these lowlifes right off the property.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

You have to be careful in CA. The tenants do have virtually all the rights.
What is the law in CA? Most times, the sherriff or constable have to remove the belongings of an evicted tenant.

Might be worth hiring a process server to find said tenant and serve her. Probably $100-200, but it can save you thousands.

read this carefully:
http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/evictions.shtml

You CAN NOT touch the tenants belongings. Or she can sue you, & would likely win.

Note the following for the 'matted hair male'

*Eviction of "unnamed occupants"* Sometimes, people who are not parties to the rental agreement or lease move into the rental unit with the tenant or after the tenant leaves, but before the unlawful detainer lawsuit is filed. When a landlord thinks that these "occupants" might claim a legal right to possess the rental unit, the landlord may seek to include them as defendants in the eviction action, even if the landlord doesn't know who they are. In this case, the landlord will tell the process server to serve the occupants with a *Prejudgment Claim of Right to Possession form* at the same time that the eviction summons and complaint are served on the tenants who are named defendants.308 See additional discussion of "unnamed occupants" and Claim of Right to Possession forms.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree with the process server.
Or change the locks again and make her come see you to get in.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You know, it would be a real shame if the hot water started going out, or a fuse got blown and the only time she can reach you is during normal business hours ...

Personally, I'd have called the cops on Capt Dreadlocks and say he's been acting suspiciously. Don't mention he's a "guest" of the tenant. The fact that he won't give you personal information is a big flag that he's already in the system. A cop showing up to talk to him might encourage him to leave.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> I agree with the process server.
> Or change the locks again and make her come see you to get in.


It is illegal in CA to change locks w/o due process.
If Tator does that, Mr MattedLocks probably knows that legal aid will file a lawsuit on their behalf and Make Mr & Mrs Tator pay.

CA is a pain for landlords.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

So to answer some questions. Yes, we have a contract.

As golden city Muse said, I can't just change the locks. When I changed them the other day, I told her it was because she had given CD a key and I needed to know that he couldn't just use a key to let himself in. But then, I gave her a new key. I could get myself into serious legal trouble if I violate her rights.

When she said she might be out by March 1, that was an improvement over the date of March 18th that she has on the 60 day notice.

Lilith, there aren't military bases around here. A week to week rental is an interesting idea to roll around in my head, if I furnished it nicely. Summer nights we can hear the fireworks at Disneyland from the house. This would require that I spend a lot more time here than the ranch. Something to think about anyway. Probably not. There may be special permits or licensing, and you could bet the neighbors would call the cops with that many people coming and going.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> It is illegal in CA to change locks w/o due process.
> If Tator does that, Mr MattedLocks probably knows that legal aid will file a lawsuit on their behalf and Make Mr & Mrs Tator pay.
> 
> CA is a pain for landlords.


Ca is a pain in general, which is why we escaped to TX!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

cayenne47 said:


> "As The Tator Turns"
> 
> It just goes from bad to worse, doesn't it?
> I'm sorry you're going through this, but it sure is entertaining tuning in for the next episode.


 I hate to admit to it, but yes it is!!!!!!
And we are all encouraging her, and then sitting back and watching what happens.



Common Tator said:


> The notice needs to be served during normal business hours. My tenant didn't come home, so I'll try again tomorrow.


Cant you nail it to the door? Or better yet, have the sheriff serve/post it? I cant imagine a rental company plays 'catch em when you can' with bad tenants, so theres gotta be a way.



clovis said:


> Has anyone noticed, that at the time of this post, the thread has 700 likes?
> 
> I'm guessing that we've set an all time record for likes on the HT forums.
> 
> ...


 Ive been doing my part


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

According to the link I posted of CA law, to 'nail & Mail' requires the courts permission. Otherwise, it needs to be served personally.

A process server [oft times an off duty police officer] can be well worth the cost.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

SilverFlame819 said:


> 200 bucks?! I'll pay you $300. I clean my house AND I take showers! When can I move in?!


Hah! I'll rent it for $300, and clean _Common Tater's _house for that price. 

- Leva


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common, 

Have you ever thought about renting the place to tourists, especially those from abroad?

One of the hold backs to us visiting CA is the hotel cost.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd pay some clean shaven guy to spend 24 hours waiting for her to return to serve her notice... or to go find the tent behindt he library and serve here there  His stuff is likely staying there cause he plans on sneaking in at night when you are fast asleep


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say that living on the road for 10 years teaches people things. Stupid people don't endure.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Clovis, in thinking about it, I would rather have a nice quiet tenent that keeps the place clean and enjoys living in a quiet suburban neighborhood, rather than a noisy, crowded apartment complex.

I don't want to have to give the whole place a thorough scrubbing every couple of weeks. With my bad back, that would be more than I can do. I also want to spend more time at the ranch. And Hubby wants me to spend more time with him, at the ranch.

Little Red Hen, I want to talk to the lawyer from PrePaid Legal again on Monday. I've been reading advice from lawyers to tenants who are being evicted on how to fight the eviction. One lawyer said the tenant would lose eventually, but could get another month in the place if they play their cards right. As it is, she thinks she will be out March first, which is about 30 days off anyway. I don't want to spend hundreds of dollars in court costs and fees just to end up in the same position that I'm already in. With one big difference. Right now, she wants me to be willing to give her a decent reference. If I escalate things, she may decide to trash the place.

Wyld Thang, you're right. And that scares me. I gave my tenant contact information to give CD for the local rescue mission. I hope that he has gone there. In which case, he wouldn't need to try to get back into the apartment, and my tenant can take his things to him.

Wishful thinking!

But the local rescue mission does rehabilitate those who are willing to be helped. They have their facility here in Orange County, but they also have a ranch in Warner Springs, where some of the homeless go to live clean in a Christian environment, work with animals, have stability in their lives, etc. I got to see this ranch a few years ago when Hubby and I bought some Boer goats from them. We were very impressed with the place and the program. And with the people there. Clean cut, hard working and courteous. We didn't know that they had been homeless recently until they told us.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I know you have paid to PrePaid legal already, but I think you really need to have a local lawyer to help you with this problem.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

OT but how is your arm?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

LazyJ, prepaid legal has contracted with different law firms in different states. The one here is inLos Angeles. That is where most of the attorneys that specialize in eviction are located anyway.

Molly, thank you for asking. The ortho doc said it was broken. It was splinted, and they set a follow up appointment with his Physicians Assistant. She had the splint cut off and the arm X-Rayed. She says it isn't broken, but there is soft tissue damage. When they were manipulating it, I could hear a lot of clicking and popping coming from it. Now I am supposed to go to physical therapy.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Ouch! Sometimes injuries like that are worse than a break, I hope this isn't one of those times.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Were you able to serve her yet with the 3 day notice or have those plans changed?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My tenant has been out of town. I couldn't serve her.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

So is CD hanging around or has he been MIA?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't seen him since he moved out.

I'm thinking now that unless he returns, I probably won't serve the three day notice.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> I haven't seen him since he moved out.
> 
> I'm thinking now that unless he returns, I probably won't serve the three day notice.


You'll be sorry :bash: :help:


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> I haven't seen him since he moved out.
> 
> I'm thinking now that unless he returns, I probably won't serve the three day notice.


Bad Idea!!!

Serve her and get her out of you hair ASAP.

You need to stop be a door mat. (I'm speaking from experience on this one)

Jim


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Common Tator said:


> I haven't seen him since he moved out.
> 
> I'm thinking now that unless he returns, I probably won't serve the three day notice.


Please, please, please reconsider that! She's already proven she has no respect for the lease or you. There's no telling what she'll do the next time if you don't get her out ASAP. It's not worth the stress it's causing you. You've been more than helpful to her, and she has no appreciation of what you've done for her. Get her out of your life.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> My tenant has been out of town. I couldn't serve her.


Did you know that she was going to be out of town?
Is it possible that her absences over the last few days could count as her moving? 

Maybe you'll be lucky and she won't come back and then you just have to clean up after her.

Remember - she did Violate the agreement, you are justified in serving the three-day. I agree with pps that you should go ahead and serve and enforce the three-day. Get it over and done with so you can clean up and move on.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Group unsubscribe if she doesnt...

Who's in?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I just gave her the three day notice.

Yesterday after I posted, I heard her come home. She was upstairs for a little bit, and ran down for a second and back up. I decided to take out the trash, which is right by the side gate, that she has to go through to get upstairs. The gate was open, and my dog was standing in the open gate, deciding if she should go on walkabout. I shut the gate, to help my dog decide to stay home.

Anyway, I never really thought about it, but from a distance, my tenant and I look a lot alike. Both blondes, long hair, usually in ponytails. So as I was putting the trash in the can, I heard a car down the street honking at me. Hubby does that when he is on his way home if I'm outside when he gets here. I looked up, but it wasnt hubby. Instead, I saw Captain Dreadlocks looking right at me as he drove down the street. His expression changed when I walked around the front of the house to the front door and opened it. That was when he realized that I wasn't the tenant. He parked in front of the house and went through the gate and upstairs. I went back out and got a picture of his car. And I realized that my tenant had left the gate open for him so I wouldn't hear him go through it. They are mastering the art of sneaking in and out so I don't hear them.

He left after about an hour with the tenant. She got back late, and called me (waking hubby up) to let her in, because she had lost the new key I gave her to the side gate. She tells me that she left it at a friends, but for all I know, she gave it to CD.

I don't know if I mentioned it, but the day I gave her the 60 day notice, she had the apartment so hot, I was uncomfortable, and actually started getting a little sick. I asked how she could stand it so hot? She had a couple of space heaters running, and the sliding glass door open so her chihuahua could come and go! I expressed concern over what this was going to do to the electric bill.

Anyway, we don't charge extra for utilities. We have one gas meter, one water meter and one electric meter for the whole place. We just got an electric bill for over $500.00 for one month! Hubby went through the roof! He called the power company to see what happened. They said the space heaters could do it! We have a furnace up there, gas with a programmable thermostat. She never used it! 

So I just texted her. She texted me back to say that she would meet me out front. I gave her the three day notice. She says that Captain Dreadlocks told her that once I served the 60 day notice, I couldn't use the three day notice. I said "oh, I didn't realize he was an attorney!" She says he is not, but he consulted one.

She asked what she could do to get the 60 day notice put back into place. I said she couldn't. I said "he's upstairs right now, isn't he?" She said that he was, but she promised she would have him leave and never come back, if I would stick with the 60 day notice. I said no, the three day notice stands. I did tell her about the electric bill. She apologized, and this was when I learned that she had never used the furnace.

I mentioned that he never did call me. She said that he finally calmed down, and thought better of it. It seems he felt he should have had the full 60 days that I had originally given my tenant. And that he was entitled to all of the same rights and priveleges of a legal tenant who pays rent.

Anyway, just to be sure that he wasn't right about me giving her the three day notice after giving her the 60 day I have a call into the PPL attorney, and I'm waiting for him to call back.

Just got off the phone with the Attorney. He said I'm within my rights to serve the three day notice.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Good for you for standing your ground! 

In 3 days if/when she isn't out, what is your plan of action? I'm guessing your PPL could give you good advice, but my guess is it will involve the Sheriff's office.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

With him being upstairs, I am sure you know that you have done the right thing.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Uuugh doesn't it just break your insides when you find out people have been going out of their way to sneak around or use you? Like the gate. The gate would've made me so so so so so angry to realize. It's the *intent* that hurts. It's beyond blatant disrespect, it's actual hurtful insulting degrading behaviour when you catch someone out like that. I discovered one of my old housemates was sneaking people over [I don't mind guests but sneaking upsets me because I don't even have the option of knowing WHO is in my home when I sleep??]... she had them drive to her side of the house and she'd sneak them through the laundry. When I started locking it up when she left - she stole a key!! She seemed to think that morons who drive tiny cars in the mud don't make tracks. 

Anyway enough of my stuff, just posting about how I can sorta relate because UGH I hate when people go out of their way to hurt you for your kindness.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Friday is the third day. If she is still there Monday, I have to go to the courthouse and file an unlawful detainer. Or hire a lawyer to do it for me.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> Friday is the third day. If she is still there Monday, I have to go to the courthouse and file an unlawful detainer. Or hire a lawyer to do it for me.


And make sure that you follow through with obtaining this. Don't drop the ball; the Capt'n and his new soul mate are awaiting your every move.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> And I realized that my tenant had left the gate open for him so I wouldn't hear him go through it. They are mastering the art of sneaking in and out so I don't hear them.


Do you have a Harbor Freight in your area?

If so, call and ask them if they have a motion detector/alarm in stock. These cost about $15, and are loud! I learned about these here on HT, and they work wonderfully.

Just pick one up and set it where it can't be seen, and the Capt'n will trigger it every time he decides to come calling.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> She had the apartment so hot, I was uncomfortable, and actually started getting a little sick. I asked how she could stand it so hot? She had a couple of space heaters running, and the sliding glass door open so her chihuahua could come and go! I expressed concern over what this was going to do to the electric bill.
> 
> Anyway, we don't charge extra for utilities. We have one gas meter, one water meter and one electric meter for the whole place. We just got an electric bill for over $500.00 for one month! Hubby went through the roof! He called the power company to see what happened. They said the space heaters could do it! We have a furnace up there, gas with a programmable thermostat. She never used it!


I have a hard time believing that this was an accident. I'm guessing this is The Capt'n's design.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

clovis said:


> And make sure that you follow through with obtaining this. Don't drop the ball; the Capt'n and his new soul mate are awaiting your every move.


If they aren't gone Friday, I'll prepare the paperwork over the weekend, and file it at the courthouse on Monday.

I've been researching the process and the timeline. It could still take several weeks to get them out. And the Sheriff won't come and remove them until the court orders it. After I file it, my tenant has 5 days to respond, and a trial date is set 20 days after that. If the Judge orders them out, the Sheriff may still not show up to remove them for a week or so. This is a long process, and I won't waste any precious days before acting.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

clovis said:


> I have a hard time believing that this was an accident. I'm guessing this is The Capt'n's design.


Perhaps. But I have to say, neither one of them are the sharpest crayons in the box.

She acts on impulse and never thinks things through. He answers questions very slowly, and in a manner that made me think there was an I.Q. Issue, but that may have been an act.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

It's so sad that deadbeats (or whatever you wish to call them) run this country.

You play by the rules 99.99% of the time you're out on your bum for the .01%... Yet if you're worthless the law protects you from the harsh realities of life.

Are you able to get a restraining order or similar for CD to keep him off your property?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Many years ago, when my deceased hubby was alive, we had a rental property....they had not paid rent in months and we sent them a letter telling them we would be moving back and they had thirty days to vacate...they did not...imagine their shock when my hubby drove up in a pick-up filled with supplies to start working...he moved right in WITH THEM ! I still laugh and laugh about it...he turned the TV on what station he wanted, turned up the radio....cooked in the kitchen....took over the bathroom and slept on the floor...they were gone within the week....so if all else fails....LOL, just remember that you can move into your house.....


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> Many years ago, when my deceased hubby was alive, we had a rental property....they had not paid rent in months and we sent them a letter telling them we would be moving back and they had thirty days to vacate...they did not...imagine their shock when my hubby drove up in a pick-up filled with supplies to start working...he moved right in WITH THEM ! I still laugh and laugh about it...he turned the TV on what station he wanted, turned up the radio....cooked in the kitchen....took over the bathroom and slept on the floor...they were gone within the week....so if all else fails....LOL, just remember that you can move into your house.....


Okay, I got a kick out of this one! Your late hubby sound like a character!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

irregardless said:


> Are you able to get a restraining order or similar for CD to keep him off your property?


Only if he threatens me.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Can't you just tell them he has dreadlocks and that be good enough...?

I mean, if he was clean shaven, obviously that wouldn't work...


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

GrannyG said:


> Many years ago, when my deceased hubby was alive, we had a rental property....they had not paid rent in months and we sent them a letter telling them we would be moving back and they had thirty days to vacate...they did not...imagine their shock when my hubby drove up in a pick-up filled with supplies to start working...he moved right in WITH THEM ! I still laugh and laugh about it...he turned the TV on what station he wanted, turned up the radio....cooked in the kitchen....took over the bathroom and slept on the floor...they were gone within the week....so if all else fails....LOL, just remember that you can move into your house.....


Are you sure that we don't know one another? My idea of a new "roomie" came from a similar story. My grandfather moved in with his tenants in Salt Lake, UT. Those bums were out that night.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> Perhaps. But I have to say, neither one of them are the sharpest crayons in the box.
> 
> She acts on impulse and never thinks things through. He answers questions very slowly, and in a manner that made me think there was an I.Q. Issue, but that may have been an act.


Just because he speaks slowly does not mean there is an IQ issue. Many people speak slowly and are quite bright.

I would be willing to bet he is quite bright, or at the very least he is highly manipulative and underhanded. 

She is obviously going with what he tells her, and some of what he says may be true and legal and some may not. This is dangerous to you. Mainly because she believes him and will probably follow his lead blindly. I wouldn't trust him at all and please be careful, who know if he could turn dangerous.
I would make things as uncomfortable as the law allows. Visit the attic multiple times daily when she is home, have inspections every day, do not give her a replacement key without a $40 charge. 
Find out about subleasing laws in your area, because in court that may be something with which they try to surprise you.
Document every visit he makes in a notebook and hopefully with pictures and dates and times. If you are going through to the attic and he is there, grab a quick picture with your phone camera or similar and add it to the file. You will have to show that he is there as though living there without your permission. I would do the motion activated camera to find out and prove that he is coming in and staying there at night without your permission.
Also, have him served with a trespassing notice asap.

Since this is your home, could you have your Marine son do similar as GrannyG's husband and move in and make a nuisance of himself to encourage them to move out? Especially since you are planning to remodel. Can he move in and begin the remodeling destruction phase to portions of the house?
Also, is he still friends with her? Would she listen to him if he told her that she could end up in jail because of all of this and that it will ruin her job potential and credit report and who knows what else?

Oh, and maybe increase the rent every month until it reaches the level you are wanting. Actually, since this is a month to month rental and this is the end of the month, can't you increase the rent for Feb 1 to the level you want to ask? This is, after all, a new rental agreement each month. Especially since she is wanting him as a renter, wouldn't that indicate a new lease legally? Check with ppl about these things.
Granted, they can just squat there until they are tossed out by the SO, but you can definitely make things difficult without breaking the law.

What about the mail? Has anything of his come to your address yet?
Is it possible to get her to get a PO in town and start forwarding her mail there? Encouragement, ya know.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

If Cap'n D shows up again call the police. he is NOT a legal tenant and is a trespasser.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

be careful, as this is the point things could get dicey. he obviously knows how to play the system, isn't easily intimidated, and frankly scares me a bit for your safety. looks like they will play it out to the last moment, so hang in there. this really just isn't fair and stinks the BIG PU. I'm sorry for you to have to keep having to deal with it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Mamita.

For some of the suggestions made by others, I'll be following the law. I will not be doing anything to give her ammunition to get any kind of judgment against me.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Wow, I would never, ever be a landlord in CA. Too many rules to allow tenants to have their way with your property!

I hope this works out well for you in the end and you get these folks out of your hair.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

My gosh Common Tator, I wish you the best in this situation. My mother has 6 rental properties and we had to evict a few tenants. It seems like they ave more rights than the owner. I would not worry about what others think of you calling CD. He obviously by what your tenant told you has lived for several years as a groupie not paying rent anywhere he is a squatter. Very sly and cunning to get a warm bed and food without having a job. Good luck to you....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We are dipping our toes into the rental market and buying our first rental home...but we are using a property management company to manage it. Hopefully we'll avoid problems like this one.
Good luck!


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

What a nightmare. I personally would not want to be a landlord, but may end up as one. Our property is nice enough but when we move I doubt anyone will buy it so I am prepared to rent it out if need be.When I want to move, I will. Our home used to be a bar and is an odd looking ranch so finding the right buyer may be tricky. 

Sad to say but it does seem that tenants appear to have more rights. It's ---- difficult to get them out of your property, and next to impossible to collect any damages from them. Hope this situation turns out well for you.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I would offer her money to be out this weekend. Running those heaters had one purpose-to run up the electric bill. I would tell her to remove them, or keep throwing the breakers and tell her there is an electrical problem. They could cause a fire as well as a high power bill.

My nephew had to move out of his apt in Boston so they could remodel. They did want him to move back in but the rent was going to be higher because they about doubled the space. could you tell her she has to move out for several months so you can have work done, but could move back at fair market value? Is it legal to good ahead with the remodleng with her there if she won't leave?

This just doesn't seem fair at all, you certainly don't need the stress. I guess "no good deed goes unpunished" is certainly true in this case. Maybe we should have a western homesteaders reunion at your house and all stay in the apt.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

mamita said:


> be careful, as this is the point things could get dicey. he obviously knows how to play the system, isn't easily intimidated, and frankly scares me a bit for your safety. looks like they will play it out to the last moment, so hang in there. this really just isn't fair and stinks the BIG PU. I'm sorry for you to have to keep having to deal with it.


Completely agreed!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry, I have not read through the entire post so this may be redundant. 

You are dealing with people who have played the game before. They will pull evey trick they can to stay in your apartment as long as possible. They have also decided you are the rich evil landlord that is picking on them. This justifies them causing you as much grief and costing you as much money as possible. You owe them a living and they probably have Obama phones.

They are using the law to mess with you and it's time to show them that you are going to use the law to mess them up as much as possible unless they just quietly move out. 

You will get them out eventually. In the mean time DO NOT accept any money from them for back rent or anything else. The minute you do, you have to start the entire eviction process over again. Take pictures of the inside of the apartment if you have not already. Inform her that if there is any damage you will file charges of criminal damage to property. This is a criminal offense and she could face a criminal conviction, fines, and jail time. Inform her that it will go on her record if you have to file an unlawful detainer and evicit her. Inform her that an unlawful detainer and/or a conviction of criminal damage to property will make it very hard or impossible for her to rent another apartment. Inform her that you will take her to court to recover any money she owes you for back rent and damages and anything else. You can win the judgement but will probably never collect. Inform her that as long as the judgement is unsatisfied she can not get a loan for a car or a mortage for a house.

It's unfortunant that the electricity and water? are included in the rent. I understand that this is how it's set up and you can't change it. Maybe you could put a clause in the next tenant's lease making them responsible for any excess usage. I had one tenant that turned the water on and let it run for the entire month it took to evict her. I got an $880 water bill that I had to pay. Call the electric company and see if they can read the meter and tell you if the electric usage is still way high. Check the water meter when you know you are not running any and see if she is. Contact your lawyer and see if you can leaglly turn off the electricity and water or limit her to having to ask you to turn them on when she wants to use them. If not, be prepared for another outragous bill.

When it comes time to rent the apartment again have the prospective tenants fill out a form approving you to run a background check and pay a fee to cover the check and your time in having it done. There are companies that do this for a small fee. Most of the bad ones will refuse to fill out the form and pay the fee. Kepp telling yourself that it's better to not rent the apartment than to get bad tenants.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you Nimrod. Sage advice!

I already did explain to her that if I filed an unlawful detainer, it would go on her credit. I explained that it would be a matter of public record. And I explained that landlords can have checks done on people who apply to rent apartments, that would turn up the unlawful detainer. And this would effect her ability to find another place willing to rent to her.

If she isn't out by Monday morning the unlawful detainer will be filed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Here is the alarm that I was talking about:

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=alarm

Check out the wireless driveway alarm for $17.99. It is a *great value and works flawlessly.*

Maybe you can stop the sneaking of Captain Dreadlocks and his new found love from walking in and out all hours of the night.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

It occurred to me that another sad and funny aspect of this whole debacle--- is that Captain D comes across as a complete user... $5 says that when she can't find another place to keep him cushy soon enough after the eviction he dumps her for a heifer with greener pastures on top of all the troubles he caused the girl. 

It's not that I don't trust someone who's scruffy around the edges... I don't trust someone with 10 years of no work ethic and an entitlement complex.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

We are *almost* there!!!

*985* likes so far!!! 

Just 15 to go!!!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Now we are just *5* likes away from setting an all time record!!!!

Who will be the person who clicks the 1,000th like? Will it be you??

Each 'like' you click is equal to laying a stone on the foundation in the history of Countryside Families, and the person clicking the 1,000th 'like' will be laying the cornerstone on a thread destined to live in infamy.

A thread like this may never be equaled, and you are helping make this a monumental and historical event.

LOL.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It was only right that Common Tator was #1000
Congrats Tator


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Dusky Beauty said:


> It occurred to me that another sad and funny aspect of this whole debacle--- is that Captain D comes across as a complete user... $5 says that when she can't find another place to keep him cushy soon enough after the eviction he dumps her for a heifer with greener pastures on top of all the troubles he caused the girl.
> 
> It's not that I don't trust someone who's scruffy around the edges... I don't trust someone with 10 years of no work ethic and an entitlement complex.


This was my thoughts exactly.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Possum Belly said:


> It was only right that Common Tator was #1000
> Congrats Tator


*WE DID IT!!!!!
WE DID IT!!!!!
WE DID IT!!!!! *

I am so very proud of each one of you, not only as a poster, but as a 'liker' too.

I knew that we could do it, everyone pulling together to build something great. 

All it took was a landlord, a deadbeat tenant, and a man named Captain Dreadlocks.

LOL.


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

sidepasser said:


> Wow, I would never, ever be a landlord in CA. Too many rules to allow tenants to have their way with your property!
> 
> I hope this works out well for you in the end and you get these folks out of your hair.


Too true! People wonder why rent is so high... well if more people could feel comfortable about renting out their home there would be more rentals and rent would be lower :smack

When we were trying to sell our house we briefly thought about renting it, but after learning how long it could take to remove a renter who had stopped paying we quickly dropped that idea. I mean, if you are still paying on a mortgage you are stuck with the bag if your renter doesn't pay. How many people can carry on like that for months and months while waiting to evict a non-paying tenant? Not to mention covering the damages such a tenant can do to the property. It's just all too sad.

I hope you have a worry free eviction of your renter and that she is out by tomorrow. Some people... what on EARTH would she have expected given her behavior? Seriously some people have no imagination.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Im curious- what does your contract say in regard to you renting out another part of her apartment? i was reading what other people are saying and I am wondering if you could have someone "move in" until they are out to help push them along


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

jessepona said:


> When we were trying to sell our house we briefly thought about renting it, but after learning how long it could take to remove a renter who had stopped paying we quickly dropped that idea. I mean, if you are still paying on a mortgage you are stuck with the bag if your renter doesn't pay. How many people can carry on like that for months and months while waiting to evict a non-paying tenant? Not to mention covering the damages such a tenant can do to the property. It's just all too sad.


My mom lost the house and acreage I grew up in this way. Mom lived 5 hours away at that time and worked 60 hour work weeks. Renter didn't pay, then the bank came and served *that* house with the default notice and they made _darn sure_ not to pass the message along. 
Then when mom was able to take time off of work to go demand the last 4 months rent and start the eviction process they smugly replied that the home was being forclosed, and they ---- sure weren't paying now. 

We heard from the neighbors that those tenants ended up stripping the place down to the walls-- sold absolutely everything out of it they could, even took down the pole barn and sold that off piece by piece-- then they squatted in the house while the bank owned it until the sherriff threw them out.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Dusky Beauty, your Mom sounds a lot like mine. She had a rental, and let her tenants get away with going months and months without paying rent. She just hated confrontation. And over the years it has cost her many thousands of dollars that she was entitled to.


----------



## ItchingDuck (Jan 25, 2012)

The guy we bought our house from used to rent it and he told me his tenants went over a year without paying. He never even evicted them! They just up and left. I cannot imagine the lack of morals that would lead someone to do such a thing.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good lord. Our rent is due on the 1st. I will have it in the drop box TONIGHT!

What is wrong with people?!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> Dusky Beauty, your Mom sounds a lot like mine. She had a rental, and let her tenants get away with going months and months without paying rent. She just hated confrontation. And over the years it has cost her many thousands of dollars that she was entitled to.


2 words.
Property manager
If i am ever blessed to own a rental, I plan to use one since I also do not like confrontation. I also however do not like folks getting away with pulling junk like yours is now doing.


----------



## Christine81 (Nov 4, 2012)

It's the third day! Is there a moving truck outside?:nanner:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I've been following this thread as I just started renting a house out. 

My wife and her brother own the house and we got it cleaned out and ready for the first renter and got the For Rent sign out at the end of October.
Lots of people called, some came to see it, only 3 filled out the required paperwork. 
We made our selection and the "winning" renter moved in in January. Haven't heard a peep out of them since then.
They dropped off their check today.

I've been told you need to treat this as a business - BUSINESS MIND only. You don't let your heart or feelings get in the way. If a problem develops, it needs taken care of IMMEDIATELY. People are only too happy to take advantage.

Common Tator, I hope your renter(s) are out. As soon as they are, start remodeling and in the meantime, get an Ironclad lease that covers EVERYTHING - and figure out what you are going to charge. Figure out what is fair rent - and then add $50.00 - $100.00 to it.

This tends to keep out the riff raff and will hopefully remind the people that as much rent as they are paying, they better take care of things. With utilities included, now is a good time to add that into the lease too. Where anything extra is paid by the renter. In fact, while you remodel, you might just want to put in separate utility for the rental and let the renters put it in their name so they are totally responsible.

I can't imagine rentals where the utilities are included. The renter would have no need to not waste water, electric, or gas.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Michael W. Smith said:


> I can't imagine rentals where the utilities are included. The renter would have no need to not waste water, electric, or gas.


I *LOVED* having my apartment at 60 degrees in the summertime... 

Now I'm doing good to get it down to the mid 70's.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Michael J. Smith's post above: Charge a little more than going rate. I have cousins who own several rentals and they deliberately keep the rent a bit higher than average for the reasons he listed. While it might not seem fair to someone just starting out who isn't going to be a troublemaker, the odds are against the owners, as CT's case proves. The deadbeat tenant will have all the legal advantages.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Hope they moved out today!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Here's the latest update. My tenant had called a lawyer, who was giving her advice on how to screw over her landlord five ways from Sunday, and how to stay there without paying rent for as long as possible. Clear up until the tenant mentioned that this was a mother-in-law apartment in a private home. Then the lawyer said that the law is actually different when you rent space in the landlord's home. The landlord has more rights when it is their own home. However I was still going to have to file the unlawful detainer and go to court. It was still going to take at least a month to get her out, even if I won the unlawful detainer in court.

The cheapest eviction lawyer I could find was $499, and that goes up if there are complications. Plus we have the huge electric bill, and wouldn't be getting rent from her for at least the month we were trying to evict. 

My tenant realized that she really would wind up on the street, with an unlawful detainer on her record which would wreck her chances to find another place. It would be on her credit, and she is finally realizing that she is really hurting herself by her association with this guy.

She called and asked if we could talk. She told me what the lawyer said. She had been frantically looking for another place, but nobody has any vacancies before March 1. She offered to pay the excess electric on the bill. She offered to sign an agreement that stipulated that she would be out the first of March, make the payments mentioned above, prevent CD from visiting, agree that no more waste of utilities would occur, and that any that shows up on the bills from her tenancy would also be covered.

I discussed it with Hubby, and had him talk to her too. We decided to agree. But I told her that we needed to get this in writing before I would revoke the three day notice.

I drew up a contract, that stated that this was requested by the tenant, in lieu of the three day notice that had been served. Where she acknowledged the several violations of the rules, specifically named. She agreed to leave by March 1, 2013, and leave the apartment in good, clean and undamaged condition. She would write two checks, one for the rent, (notated rent in the memo line). The other for electric, (notated electric in the memo line). This way she couldn't claim an increase in rent without proper notice.

I specified that outside her apartment door is my side yard, visible from several places inside my house, and she has no reasonable expectation of privacy. I did this because I'm setting up a game cam to show me who is coming and going. It will be specifically positioned so that it doesn't show any portion of the interior of the apartment. It also specified that her deck is also visible from the houses on either side, from the street behind us and the homes beyond that.

She agrees to have no overnight guests between now and when she leaves. She agrees to either repair or pay for all damage done by her, her guests and her dog. CD cannot come on the property for any reason, and she agreed to that in writing, and acknowledged that she understands that I'll be calling the police and pressing charges for trespassing if he shows up.

If she violated any of the terms of this contract, or any of the other rules, she understood that she would receive another three day notice to quit, _and she would pay all of my costs to evict her_.

I forwarded it to her. She started making changes and sent it back. I sent her an email that explained that the three day notice was still in effect. This contract would only be changed to clarify what I said if she did't fully understand it, but this was the terms that I would agree to in order to rescind the three day notice. It isn't a negotiation.

So last night, we went over it with a fine toothed comb. There were a few areas that she didn't fully understand so the verbiage was tweaked a little. We signed the contract. I left with two checks.

Here is my thinking. Even if the Landlord and Tenant Court agreed with me, and I won on the unlawful detainer, it would take a month to work its way through the system and get the Sheriff out there to remove her. Between legal fees, the electric overages and lost rent, I would be out a minimum of $1,000. 

This way, she is out on the first. I got the rent for the month. No attorney fees, and I got the electric overages paid for. She wants to make repairs herself, under my supervision and subject to my approval. I pointed out where her little dog had scratched away paint and into the drywall around the window frame in the bedroom. She has already bought the supplies to repair that.

Her table was covered with notes and newspapers classifieds for apartments. Half her mail is from apartment complexes that she has contacted. She is actively trying to find a place.

She bought an old car the other day, to replace the one that was wrecked a few weeks ago. It has only been parked in front of the house one day since she got it. The reason is that she is letting CD live in it. It now lives a couple of blocks away in a church parking lot. If she needs to go anywhere, she walks to the church and has him drive her. I don't wish her any ill will. I hope she realizes how her good nature is costing her. 

I'm a little unclear on what the law is on mail delivery, other than that it needs to be opened by the person it is addressed to, no tampering, etc. However CD has no right to have his sent here. I don't want him waving an envelope with my address in front of a judge as proof of residence. I had asked for a forwarding address for CD, but didn't get one. Yesterday a letter came for him. I crossed out the address and wrote WRONG ADDRESS. I took it to the post office and asked them to hold it for him as General Delivery. This seems like a good solution. He still gets his mail, but I'm doing everything in my power to make sure he can't claim to be a resident there. He needs to go to the post office, show ID and they will give it to him.

When I was walking to the Post Office, a neighbor saw me and we chatted. She wanted me to know that there has been a rash of car break-ins in the neighborhood, and everyone was keeping an eye on their cars. Several neighbors have seen CD and taken note of the dates he was around, and the car he was driving. They didn't see him break into any cars, but it is telling that other folks who have seen him in the area are also concerned. They have talked among themselves and feel they need to protect themselves.

Anyway, I think this solution is going to be much better and less costly for Hubby and I in the long run. It gives the tenant time to find an apartment. And CD won't be around the house, and the whole neighborhood is keeping an eye on him.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Boy.. it sounds promising! I hope that she is out on the 1st like promised. I hope she keeps to the contract too! Perhaps keep an extra close eye on your stuff too just in case this guy is the one breaking into cars. I'd hate for him to break into something of yours. Specially after he moves out as he might be a little vindictive. What a silly girl for trying to hook her star on this "prince charming" I hope she smartens up before getting pregnant or something by him. He could really ruin her life and in some ways already is (being that she is losing one of the best things that has ever happened to her- cheap rent apartment)


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

When this thread started, I just shuddered. I had a friend who spent $10,000 to get a tenant evicted who never paid even a dime of rent in the year she was there. This woman knew ever trick in the book- she would initiate action with the court the day before she was to be out and everything would be postponed a month. Where upon she filed another complaint. She filed papers in small claims court against every other tenant in the building till she had them all cowed or moving. She filed ADA suits. All of which enabled her to get months more time without paying.
I simply had no useful information to offer you and was hoping it would work out well for you in this case.
I don't know why people would ever want to be a landlord in this current world. The money must be awful good to put up with those few really rotten apples.
I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> Anyway, I think this solution is going to be much better and less costly for Hubby and I in the long run. It gives the tenant time to find an apartment. And CD won't be around the house, and the whole neighborhood is keeping an eye on him.


I kinda have to agree as well.

Win-win-win for the most part. It's just not as dramatic as "reality" tv now.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

just... lock your doors at night. Lock them tight. This guy has been around the block a time or two. It's a trifle scary to think what he might do if he is provoked. I think I would rather be out the 1000.00 than to have to deal with this person being in the proximity for a whole month longer. It sounds like she was pretty reasonable before this guy, so all of this is coming from him. 

and... ask for a big deposit next time so you have the money tucked away to afford to get rid of a bad tennant if you need to. Also put into the lease that bit about them having to pay court costs in the event of an eviction *when they move in!* 

k. good luck! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I know a guy had a rental once and he took the doors off and the windows out to start repairing the house . Then got behind on other things and didn't fix that house till they moved out . 

No way would i let anyone cost me ten thousand in back rent . Sometimes you have to out crook a crook .


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope it works out for you. I certainly don't want to be a landlord, I just do not have the patience for it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

You know I think I might have a solution of sorts for the future. I think that every lease should include the need an initial sum and for fee attached each month. Above any expenses. 
This money would be designated as the landlord's legal defense fund. Then it could be offered as a bribe to get a renter to move if needed. Lets say they have $2000 in the fund. You could say it is given to them upon signing a release saying they are no longer a tenant yours and don't intend to be one in the future AND they have actually vacated.
In essence a bribe with their own money to leave. 
There's got to be a rule against it somehow.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Dusky Beauty said:


> It occurred to me that another sad and funny aspect of this whole debacle--- is that Captain D comes across as a complete user... $5 says that when she can't find another place to keep him cushy soon enough after the eviction he dumps her for a heifer with greener pastures on top of all the troubles he caused the girl.
> 
> It's not that I don't trust someone who's scruffy around the edges... I don't trust someone with 10 years of no work ethic and an entitlement complex.


My tenant has also come to this realization. She said that his history is one of staying in one place for a while, and then he bolts. She didn't say why he bolts. My own suspicion is that it is when he is expected to pull his own weight. Financially, housework, etc. Or maybe they want him to bathe. :yuck: Their relationship seems to be totally one sided. She gives, and he takes. I suspect that when he does finally bolt, she will be relieved. Even if he bolts in that car she just bought.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

So what i get is you now have let them stay for another month. at which time you will have to go to court to evict them. One renter screwed me and made life difficult. Had to get the sheriff to serve her eviction notice. I called the trash co. and had them deliver biggest dumpster they could. sued for rent and position. garnished her wages. she cant change jobs because she has been there awhile. it has taken several years, but i keep garnishing her wages. sheriff said i could move her stuff ot the lawn. i threw her stuff in the dumpster and figured if she wanted it she could go get it. dumped all the crap from the fridge that she unplugged on top. let them sue me, if they cant pay the rent how are they going to get a attorney.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow I hope this all works out for you.
I guess this is why my brother who has rented out a couple houses for years has a 6 page lease. He has the most bizarre things on it as cause for eviction. 
Seems like he keeps adding things on as they occur. Like you will be evicted if you paint any wall silver, then after that if you paint any walls at all any color (after the mural episode) ... don't report a leak within 3 days, keep motor vehicles without mufflers running in the yard for more than an hour straight at any hour of the day or night, or have more than a number of trash bags in the yard & it goes on and on and on. Its extreme to say the least & one I printed out for him even had pictures of what not to do.

But People sign this thing!!! 
He says he can tell a lot about a person from their reaction while reading it too.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> Here's the latest update. My tenant had called a lawyer, who was giving her advice on how to screw over her landlord five ways from Sunday, and how to stay there without paying rent for as long as possible. Clear up until the tenant mentioned that this was a mother-in-law apartment in a private home. Then the lawyer said that the law is actually different when you rent space in the landlord's home. The landlord has more rights when it is their own home. However I was still going to have to file the unlawful detainer and go to court. It was still going to take at least a month to get her out, even if I won the unlawful detainer in court.
> 
> The cheapest eviction lawyer I could find was $499, and that goes up if there are complications. Plus we have the huge electric bill, and wouldn't be getting rent from her for at least the month we were trying to evict.
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but I think you made a mistake. The tenant can do the same thing now that she just did and force you to keep her in there even longer just to get her out. I hope I am mistaken, but I made the same decision, and it came back to bite me in the butt...


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd go right to the bank with the checks, in fact I'd verify funds before I went to the bank. CD may be cleaning out her account too/.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Tell her about all the rattlesnakes you been finding in the house. Just don't mention the ranch part.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

While I don't disagree with Lazaryss (well, hardly ever)-- I do think this contract was a pretty good outcome-- at the very least you're not getting screwed on the ridiculous power bill and you're getting paid this month--- so that's for certain a silver lining. 

I also think you should charge a little on the high end of apartments next time around-- especially since you have un-metered utilities. Make sure you are determining what your rates should be compared to "all utilities included", not just studios/one bedrooms in general. 

Were I in your position of this place being so close to Disney parks though-- I would seriously consider renting the place by the week-- furnished with high end goodwill and craigslist finds and use the higher profits to pay a cleaning service to keep it up for you. (Maybe even have them do a little tidying in your own place while they're there....) :thumb:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Molly Mckee said:


> I'd go right to the bank with the checks, in fact I'd verify funds before I went to the bank. CD may be cleaning out her account too/.


They were deposited yesterday.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> They were deposited yesterday.



Now if they don't come back tomorrow :hobbyhors


----------



## rivesjct3768 (Jul 19, 2006)

Molly Mckee said:


> I'd go right to the bank with the checks, in fact I'd verify funds before I went to the bank. CD may be cleaning out her account too/.


My thoughts exactly. I hope for your sake that the checks are good. Where did she come up with enough money to pay you and buy a new used car?


----------



## rivesjct3768 (Jul 19, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> My tenant has also come to this realization. She said that his history is one of staying in one place for a while, and then he bolts. She didn't say why he bolts. My own suspicion is that it is when he is expected to pull his own weight. Financially, housework, etc. Or maybe they want him to bathe. :yuck: Their relationship seems to be totally one sided. She gives, and he takes. I suspect that when he does finally bolt, she will be relieved. Even if he bolts in that car she just bought.


Her self esteem must be in the toilet to put up with CD. And yet knowing what she knows about him, she is still giving him a place to live, unbelievable!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

You deposited the checks yesterday? It takes about 4 days for them to bounce and you be notified. When they bounce you will be charged a fee by your bank. Banks now charge you if you deposit other peoples checks that bounce. Most banks are about $30 per bounced check. 

You should have taken them to her bank and cashed them. If the funds are not there you would know immediatly. If you got the cash you could then deposit it in your bank.

I hope that your "agreement" works out for you although I doubt it. You need to check with your attourney and see if it's leagle and enforceable. She says she is going to do the things listed in the agreement. What's your recourse if she doesn't? You can start the eviction proceedings again. Big whoop. She has gained more time under your roof and lost nothing. 

I think you have a tenant that is playing the "i'm staying here for free as long as the law will let me" game. She's probably being coached by CD. You have reset the clock and given her another month before you have to evict her. 

You now have a tenant that knows you want to evict her so she has a grudge. She now has at least another month to run up a huge electric bill, do damage, play her stereo loud at 3 in the morning, let her dog poop and not clean it up, and anything else she can do to make you mad.

The ideal solution would have been that she moved out because of the threat of eviction and you didn't have to file the unlawful detainer in court and pay for it and the lawyer's fee. If she didn't move out under the threat of the eviction I would have bit the bullet and payed for the eviction.

Did you threaten her with the ramifications of you filing an unlawful detainer and taking her to court for damages as I outlined in my previous post? It might have convinced her to move out.

There is all kinds of carp a tenant can pull to stay in your apartment. If you have to evict her it is well worth the attourny's fee to be able to anticipate and block these moves. I once had a tenant sue me for discrimination. She claimed that I wanted to evict her because she was handicapped because she was mentally ill. She said I could not evict her because the law said I had to make "reasonable accomodation" for her handicap. The law does say this if you are renting to a handicapped person. Usually it's something like you have to build a ramp to accomodate their wheele chair but they have to pay for it. There was a case in Minneapolis where a tenant thought there were ghosts in the walls and would scream at them and take a baseball bat and smash the sheetrock to drive them out. The judge ruled that she could not be evicted as long as she periodically paid to have the sheetrock replaced. The poor landlord now can not rent the apartments above, below, or on either side of her. I won the discrimination case because she never told me she was mentally ill so I could not have been discriminating against her based on that. It took over 2 months to go through the trial and get her out.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

rivesjct3768 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I hope for your sake that the checks are good. Where did she come up with enough money to pay you and buy a new used car?


Those two things together prove she had the money to move. This was supposed to be temporary with your helping her out till she got on her feet. Looks like she got on her feet and forgot to tell you. 'cause she has money. She has options. She isn't taking them, probably because you gave her such a sweet deal. I really hope this works out for you.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Nimrod, if I have to do another eviction, she agreed in the contract yo pay all of my costs associated with the eviction.


----------



## Lazaryss (Jul 28, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> Nimrod, if I have to do snother eviction, she agreed in the contract yo pay all of my costs associated with the eviction.


She has agreed to a lot of things and hasn't followed through... First to follow the rules, second to move Captain Dreadlocks in, and third to throw Captain Dreadlocks out. She ran up a huge power bill out of spite. I can understand your desire to hope she has changed, but I have found that in my experience, it simply wasn't the case.



Common Tator said:


> My tenant had called a lawyer, who was giving her advice on how to screw over her landlord five ways from Sunday, and how to stay there without paying rent for as long as possible.


I think you should read this comment you posted and then ask yourself if this might not be just another way to screw you over.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

My gosh common tater I sure wish the best for you. I cannot imagine being in that predicament. Hope everything turns out in your favor...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

_Nimrod, if I have to do snother eviction, she agreed in the contract yo pay all of my costs associated with the eviction._

Good luck with that.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Nimrod said:


> _Nimrod, if I have to do snother eviction, she agreed in the contract yo pay all of my costs associated with the eviction._
> 
> Good luck with that.


 Yep you get a judgement from the court with it and $1.00 some places you can get a cup of coffee .Been there done it :hobbyhors.
Here you toss their junk hire a lawyer and play stupid .Never hurts to know the judge either :croc:


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you need to move to a state with lower house prices and lower taxes. That way you'll be able to move to a house where you don't need an in-law suite for additional income. What makes you think she won't go back to the same lawyer and start this whole thing again? 

Any lease ought to state that the tenant is responsible for lawyer fees associated with eviction.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Joshie said:


> I think you need to move to a state with lower house prices and lower taxes. That way you'll be able to move to a house where you don't need an in-law suite for additional income. What makes you think she won't go back to the same lawyer and start this whole thing again?
> 
> Any lease ought to state that the tenant is responsible for lawyer fees associated with eviction.


I never read the part where Tator said they needed the income :hobbyhorsAfter all they have a ranch just a tad smaller than the King Ranch in Texas :happy2:


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

MJsLady said:


> 2 words.
> Property manager
> If i am ever blessed to own a rental, I plan to use one since I also do not like confrontation. I also however do not like folks getting away with pulling junk like yours is now doing.


Using a property manager does not necessarily equate to no hassles, no troubles.

We had a house in WA that we hired a property manager to manage for us when we transferred to HI. That was the most useless piece of flesh that called herself a real estate professional we ever saw! 

Ended up losing several months of rent, and spending thousands to replace the carpet, painting, and repairing the damages they did before they left. Never got a cent from all that....unless, its a good
probability the property manager DID eventually collect and just neglected to ever forward it on.

Her excuse for not keeping a good eye on the place? She was "too scared" to go out there herself.....a nice, newer subdivision that had no less than 3 or 4 law enforcement types (county sheriffs, city cops) living out
there too...one of 'em right across from our place.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I never read the part where Tator said they needed the income :hobbyhorsAfter all they have a ranch just a tad smaller than the King Ranch in Texas :happy2:


Not saying she's hard up for money or anything. She just said that fair market price would pay for the mortgage. If she left Taxifornia she wouldn't have to deal with all those stupid, nasty landlord-tenant issues.


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

"You deposited the checks yesterday? It takes about 4 days for them to bounce and you be notified. When they bounce you will be charged a fee by your bank. Banks now charge you if you deposit other peoples checks that bounce. Most banks are about $30 per bounced check. 

You should have taken them to her bank and cashed them. If the funds are not there you would know immediatly. If you got the cash you could then deposit it in your bank."

This is exactly what I do with my tenants checks.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Not saying she's hard up for money or anything. She just said that fair market price would pay for the mortgage. If she left Taxifornia she wouldn't have to deal with all those stupid, nasty landlord-tenant issues.


And if if's and buts were candy and nuts we would all have a Merry Christmas :happy2: Old saying my Granny use to tell us .And one more IF a frog had wings he wouldn't hit his but on the ground when he hopped :hobbyhors


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

rivesjct3768 said:


> My thoughts exactly. I hope for your sake that the checks are good. Where did she come up with enough money to pay you and buy a new used car?


Note: rash of break-ins through the neighborhood.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

As for the contrat she just signed, many contracts are null if there is not a witness signature, and she could cow her way out even if it was a family member of your s by saying she was forced. :/


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Tator,

I think you need to "grow a pair" and STOP enabling the tenant ------

STOP allowing her to continually extend YOUR misery!



.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

My guess is that the key factor here just might be one you have no way at all of knowing for certain, to wit, whether the tenant with or without CD, is determined to stay in California, or has decided to move somewhere else. If she's staying in-state, you just might be reading it right that her motives are to keep her credit record clean for the next month while she finds another place, and that the checks are valid and aren't going to bounce. But suppose she +/- CD is fully intending to simply move far away. If so, all those contractual agreements and even the checks themselves mean pretty much zip due to *extreme* expense and time needed to track somebody in another state, retain a lawyer there, file suits, but then *poof* again they go elsewhere. I've seen it in various versions of money owed for merchandise sales while I was doing wholesaling across the US, not often but as a part of constant, blandly plausible, shameless series of outright lies.

If those checks are good and you have actually been paid, you may be OK. Certainly it's vastly better not to have to deal with a tar-baby BUT sometimes the people like your tenant turn out to be utter pathological liars, psychopaths, who decide to just start signing things, making contrite statements and promises, knowing full well they're just going to skip town laughing about how torqued their victims will be. Suppose she did consult an attorney and started with "I'm going to leave the state, how much will I be responsible for as a practical matter if I do?"


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Any updates, Common?

Did the checks clear the bank?

Has the Capt'n been around? 

Did you explain to your tenant that the rent would be increasing March 1st?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Nothing new. The checks seem to have cleared. I just looked at the account online and the money is still there. CD has not been back.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

I have found that when getting checks from tenants it is easier to go to their bank, cash the check take the cash and then deposit the check into your account. faster easier no chance of bounced check. 

I have be screwed so many times from renters. they must have a job! they must have references, deposits. period. If you make a decision, make it, don't change it. Get it served, on the docket, make it known that you will sue fur damages. 

All that being said. sometimes you need to dangle a carrot. I will give you $$ to move. sometimes it more profitable to pay them to move.
randy


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Any update?


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> Nothing new. The checks seem to have cleared. I just looked at the account online and the money is still there. CD has not been back.


Unfortunately, it can take up to two weeks before the entire process shows up in your account, even though the electrons figured it out on on Tuesday.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She has never bounced a check to me before. The checks still look like they've cleared when I look online. And this evening she wants me to let her get some boxes that she stored in my attic out so she can start packing. I have a few extras to give her too. :dance:

I'll be going up to let her get them out and lock it up again.

Hopefully this will be over soon.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I just talked to my tenant. She has friends who are moving into a three bedroom house, and they will be renting a room to her. She will be out of my apartment by the first.

She said that she and Captain Dreadlocks went to a Super Bowl party. He apparently was rude and offensive to everyone there to the point that they were asking her what she saw in him, and this was right in front of him.

She says they are parting ways. Her big problem now is that he is still living in her car, and won't even let her drive it. She says she called him the other day and told him she needed it to go somewhere. He insisted that he drive and drop her off, then come pick her up after. She is pretty meek, and is letting him get away with it, but she says she told him that he needs to make other arrangements and give her car back by the first of March. 

I see her coming and going from time to time, and she has other friends driving her. She is avoiding C D as much as possible.

I feel bad for her, and I hope she gets her car back.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

The 'Captn' will be gone by the 1st and so will her car.

She needs to have him come by on some pretense and

arrange for a police officer there to "assist" getting the keys

to the vehicle back from him. Might be a good idea to have

him checked for wants/warrants at the same time. 

If nothing else, you might get his REAL name!

And it will put him on notice that you won't be toyed with.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

copperkid3 said:


> The 'Captn' will be gone by the 1st and so will her car.
> 
> She needs to have him come by on some pretense and
> 
> ...


This is probably a pretty good idea, and should be done sooner than later.

While she not only risks him stealing the car, if he were to be pulled over, there is always the chance that it could be impounded.

I am told that towing and impound fees can be ridiculous, right?


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like things are looking up for tater, and im glad to hear miss tenant is learning an important life lesson in the process. 
Hopefully shes the type of girl who doesnt make the same mkstake twice.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> I just talked to my tenant. She has friends who are moving into a three bedroom house, and they will be renting a room to her. She will be out of my apartment by the first.
> 
> She said that she and Captain Dreadlocks went to a Super Bowl party. He apparently was rude and offensive to everyone there to the point that they were asking her what she saw in him, and this was right in front of him.
> 
> ...



She should call it in as stolen....


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Common Tator said:


> Her big problem now is that he is still living in her car, and won't even let her drive it. She says she called him the other day and told him she needed it to go somewhere. He insisted that he drive and drop her off, then come pick her up after. She is pretty meek, and is letting him get away with it, but she says she told him that he needs to make other arrangements


You may feel bad for her, but you know, not that you wanted to volunteer for the position but YOU have been a blessing in disguise for her. Not just for the cheap rent, but if not for an unhappy landlord, how would she have gotten this guy to move out? Considering he still has her car, I can just imagine how much she would have struggled getting him out on her own. You've had your own frustrating struggle getting rid of him, at least you didn't live with him!

You made him leave, she gets to move on and now you get to rent to someone else and actually get some decent money for your trouble!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad she's going. For her sake I hope she doesn't have to report her car stolen in order to get CD (Why do I want to call him Captain Underpants?) out of her car. Good for her that tenant/landlord agreements don't apply.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Great news Common Tater... I hope this move goes smoothly. If she is dumb enough to let him take advantage of her like this car issue so be it. She will learn by her mistakes. Don't let her sucker you in with sob stories....


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

SunsetSonata said:


> You may feel bad for her, but you know, not that you wanted to volunteer for the position but YOU have been a blessing in disguise for her. Not just for the cheap rent, but if not for an unhappy landlord, how would she have gotten this guy to move out? Considering he still has her car, I can just imagine how much she would have struggled getting him out on her own. You've had your own frustrating struggle getting rid of him, at least you didn't live with him!
> 
> You made him leave, she gets to move on and now you get to rent to someone else and actually get some decent money for your trouble!


You are right. At least for now, she can come home at night and not have to deal with him.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad your free of this mess. Sounds like she's a young mixed up girl.

I hope she gets in with a good crowd, and gets some self-esteem. If not I think
Capt D is the first of many bums in her life.

I cant imagine someone like him having a car thats in my name. Let alone living in it.
I hope she gets it back before he hits a school bus full of kids, or someone else and leaves her with an expensive bill.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Hold on lets not pop the cork on that champagne till the door hits her on her way out on the first .:shrug:

I know i'm a party pooper :lookout:


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Isn't there sort of an irony in the fact that she let CD tell her about evading eviction from your house...and now she's going to have to figure out how to evict him from her car? Maybe she should contact that attorney for help! :smack


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> I just talked to my tenant. She has friends who are moving into a three bedroom house, and they will be renting a room to her. She will be out of my apartment by the first.
> 
> She says they are parting ways. Her big problem now is that he is still living in her car, and won't even let her drive it. She told him that he needs to make other arrangements and give her car back by the first of March.
> 
> I feel bad for her, and I hope she gets her car back.


Friends? Or the next "victims" to be taken advantage of?

Some women just can't leave "bad men" alone. I'd believe that when I see it. Mmmmmm, I have to agree with the rest, I'm thinking C D just takes off in the car.

Feeling bad for her? Are you serious? She taken you on a long ride that has benefitted her greatly - you - not so much.
I'd get her boxes out of your attic and give them to her. I wouldn't be very pleasant and just restate that she has to be out before March 1st because the place is being majorly renovated. If she is out before the 1st, change the locks as soon as she notifies you she is out. If she is still there March 1, the heat would be turned off and I believe several windows would be removed in preperation to "replace" them.

I wouldn't believe a word this lady has told you.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Michael W. Smith said:


> F*riends? Or the next "victims" to be taken advantage of?*
> 
> Some women just can't leave "bad men" alone. I'd believe that when I see it. Mmmmmm, I have to agree with the rest, I'm thinking C D just takes off in the car.
> 
> ...


I hate to do this but I might have to agree. I felt the same way about my last housemate I keep comparing to your girl on this thread. I was like, "Man I'm being harsh but she deserved that but now she's screwed and I feel kinda bad." but then I overheard her talking to a prospective renter [she used Skype - LOUDLY] and it was lies, lies, lies. Same lies she told me only slightly different because he asked different questions. Luckily he seemed to catch onto more of what she said than I did, but I realize, horrifically, how much she had actually lied and faked her personality [because hooly dooly she was the same person the phone to this guy as she was to me in interviews but then changed the second she moved in]... 

I came to realize she was just manipulative. Maybe she meant well, maybe she did...:shrug: But in the end, her actions have and are manipulative just like CDs. And sometimes you find out they manipulate you on purpose or do it in a way they themselves cannot view it as manipulation but it still is.

I hope she doesn't use you as a reference! I know what I'd be saying... and I probably would have to do an eviction because of it LOL


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I do believe that my tenant has been victimized by Captain Dreadlocks. He is no longer parking the car in the church parking lot a few blocks away. I haven't seen it anywhere within walking distance for a couple of weeks. 

I have noticed her getting picked up and dropped off by others, so either CD won't drive her, or she is going out of her way to avoid him. 

Feeling sorry for her doesn't change anything. She is still moving out. But she may never see her car again.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If the car is in her name I hope she reports it stolen. If he has a accident, she is going to have a real mess. Maybe she'll start to understand why you don't use people.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

CT -- my mother used to have a saying, "You can't fix stupid". In this case, it's true. She sounds like she's dumber than a stump. You tried to help her, gave her a hand up, cheap rent, a safe home... but you can't fix stupid.

Don't worry about her -- she'll find her own way, and this is the person who tried to manipulate you -- whether she was being coached or otherwise doesn't matter, either she didn't feel enough loyalty to you for all you've done for her to tell this guy to get bent when he started telling her how to manipulate you, or she came up with it herself, but either way, you're better off with her far, far away from you and yours. 

Call the manipulation he's now using on her "poetic justice" and let it go.

Again, you can't fix stupid. Nature used to have a way of weeding it out, but that went out the window with personal responsibility and respect for the possessions of others.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't say I'm surprised. Captain Dreadlocks was trouble all the way around, and he's going to use her like he wanted her to use you. I would mention to her that she needs to report the car stolen. Not only could he get in an accident, but if he's arrested doing some criminal activity while in her car, she's in for a world of hassle. Consider it a parting gift to her so you don't have to feel bad about kicking her lying, non-respecting butt out the door.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Limon said:


> I can't say I'm surprised. Captain Dreadlocks was trouble all the way around, and he's going to use her like he wanted her to use you. I would mention to her that she needs to report the car stolen. Not only could he get in an accident, but if he's arrested doing some criminal activity while in her car, she's in for a world of hassle. Consider it a parting gift to her so you don't have to feel bad about kicking her lying, non-respecting butt out the door.


 Some states she will have to term it as failure to return a motor vehicle not theft since she loaned it to him . I'm sure he is up on this law too and then charge her with a false police report . States vary . But there is no way you can tell the cops he has had it 30 days and call it theft not even 3 days :bash:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She just bought this car, and hasn't received the title yet. I doubt she will do anything before she can prove it is hers.


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

if she registered it and bought tags they can run a check on it thru DMV and show she is the owner of record before she gets te title in hand.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Well you were proved right.....sorry about that!


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

how is it a legal vehicle? plates and insured? if she went to dmv there is proof it is hers. Police dont ask foor a title upon reporting it stolen but if she was a fool and didnt go to dmv since purchase she probably just lost the car for good


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She had a choice to take the title to the DMV, or mail it in with a check for the licensing fees. Either way, the DMV mails the pink slip when title is transferred, and it takes weeks.

Edited to add, the police don't check the title, unless the vehicle's owner offers to show it to them. I do believe they look up the vehicle in the CLETS database. They would be fools not to.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Some states she will have to term it as failure to return a motor vehicle not theft since she loaned it to him . I'm sure he is up on this law too and then charge her with a false police report . States vary . But there is no way you can tell the cops he has had it 30 days and call it theft not even 3 days :bash:


* * * * * * * * * * *
at the situation. Her best bet, is to contact the local police 

and report the 'situation' to them and hope that they recover

it before it gets in an accident or torched. Wonder how the

Captn' is getting gas to operate the vehicle. . . do they still

teach folks how to use a syphon hose? Are the neighbors

not getting their expected mpg anymore?!!!:smack

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d04/vc10851.htm


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the section of law, Copper Kid! I'll forward it my tenant if she doesn't get her car back when she asks for it.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Any further drama to report in the on-going saga of Captn' Deadlocks and the missing auto?


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all!

My tenant tells me that she will be moved out by Tuesday, and will then spend two days cleaning the apartment to turn it, and the keys over to me on Thursday.

Captain dreadlocks is still living in her car. Tenant says she has told him that he needs to find someplace else to live. She wants her keys back by the first, and then she will be done with him. She told me this a week ago, and that he said he was thinking about it. Thinking about it? But after a month, he still hasn't made plans? My tenant tells me she passed on the suggestion that he go to the Orange County Rescue Mission, that I had given her a link to. She says that he isn't open to any ideas that he didn't come up with for himself.

Yesterday, my son was home from the Marines, so we went to see the new Die Hard movie. As we came back home, we drove by my tenant's car, which was parked just out of sight of the house, and Captain Dreadlocks was standing in the street changing his clothes. I don't think he knew we weren't home. The car wasn't there when we left. And we left in my son's car. So both my car and Hubby's were parked in the driveway. This whole mess has made us more diligent about keeping our vehicles and home locked.

I'll update more as things happen. I really looking forward to this whole thing being over and done with!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Ya, know CT, i don't recall if you have reported all this to the cops or not, but it might be an advisable thing to do. If the police know about his activities and locations, it might be of value to more than just the commontator family.
Ed


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually I did talk to the police when I first learned that my tenant had moved him in. They said they wouldn't get involved in any way unless I won an unlawful detainer action.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

my point would be suspicious activity, are thefts up in neighborhood, how is he getting food, gas etc with no job. Police may find that interesting. not about him living in your place as before.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

changing clothes in the street = indecent exposure

The fact that he returns to the area when he has no reason to do so is a red flag for me. Yes, perhaps he was coming to bring the car back - but I'm pretty sure that isn't true. However, if the police stopped him to question him at some point in the vicinity of your home, perhaps your tenant would be able to run over there and get her car back from him at that point. Police being right there might cause less issues. Plus, he may not have a license, so if they stop him it may help her.
I'm not saying you have to help your tenant. She got herself into this and did something dumb. Hopefully, she can get it sorted out without losing her car. I kind of doubt it though.

Check into the laws regarding trespassing where you live and what you can do about him if you catch him on your property.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Actually, I do want to see my tenant get her car back. I don't wish her any ill will.

I don't wish CD any ill will either. I would like to see him on a path to being employed, with a place to live and food to eat, and not dependent on the generosity of others. Who knows? Some day he may even be able to be generous to others!


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Common Tator said:


> Actually, I do want to see my tenant get her car back. I don't wish her any ill will.
> 
> I don't wish CD any ill will either. I would like to see him on a path to being employed, with a place to live and food to eat, and not dependent on the generosity of others. Who knows? Some day he may even be able to be generous to others!


You're good people Tater. just needs to be said.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Dusky Beauty!


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing.
some times good people do get caught in bad situations where there seems no way out.
Tator, I am glad you have not been a jerk through all this. I really pray it turns out wonderfully for all concerned. For CD it might mean a night or 2 in the pokey to wake him up but even there he gets 3 and a cot.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

There is lots of crashing coming from upstairs. My tenant has been moving all day. She has a friend with a tiny car driving loads of stuff to her new digs, and helping with the move.

Too bad she can't use her own car for the move. CD still has it.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Things are on track for my tenant to be out today or tomorrow. Her parents have come to help her with moving and cleaning the apartment. Whenever she calls, I'll go do a walk through inspection with her.

And there is another benefit of her parents visiting. She got her car back! I haven't asked, but I think her Dad had words with CD! 

Anyway, CD is nowhere to be seen, and the car is parked out front. I am very happy for her!


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Good news!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Good news, I hope she gets her life in order!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

That is excellent...so glad she is moving AND got her car back. That's just great news.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

And cleaning the apartment!:clap::bouncy::sing::rock:


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome and good for dear old dad!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Tator, I am sure you know this but be sure and watch your back.
CD may hold a grudge. Try not to be a creature of habit the next few weeks.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still holding my breath but so far it seems good for all. Think what would have happened to this woman had you not insisted on her leaving. With luck, she will be a bit more cautious. 
A long road for sure.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm really glad her parents got involved. They can help her get things going in the right direction.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Honey Berry said:


> I'm really glad her parents got involved. They can help her get things going in the right direction.


Well, where were they when the tenant needed a place to stay and you decided out of the goodness of your heart to "help"? I'm guessing they were doing a session of tough love and decided to let her sink or swim.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I've been following this thread since the beginning and I must say CommonTator you rock BigTime! I hope she's gone before sundown tonight in her own car - minus CD - and that your property is left clean as a whistle!

I also hope and pray that for Tenant's sake we do not shortly read a post entitled Former Tenant now finds herself in the family way courtesy of CD! . Well, I'm sure I'm not the only one whose had that thought even if no one else voiced it. 

Perhaps take a much needed break from the landlord thing and go spend some R&R time at the ranch?

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My tenant is still moving and cleaning. She called and set an appointment with me to do a walkthrough inspection of the apartment in the morning, and she will give me the keys back then.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

*A POEM FOR TATER*

So Tater had a sweet little house
With room for another too
She wanted to help a very young gal
Cuz when your son asks that&#8217;s what you do.

But soon came some issues 
When Young Lady met a guy
With braids and an attitude
I cannot lie.

What to do what to do
Notice to quit?
Or just wait it out and 
Hope that they&#8217;ll split?

Her arm in a sling
And a little fear
The days got tense
As the end grew near.

With lots of support
From HT friends
It all worked out nicely
At the very end.

But now we&#8217;re all thinking
What will we do now
No drama to check on
As Tater takes a bow.

But soon another HT&#8217;R
Will have an issue
And we&#8217;ll all have long talks
But not many will be quite like
Young Lady and Dreadlocks!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Well, where were they when the tenant needed a place to stay and you decided out of the goodness of your heart to "help"? I'm guessing they were doing a session of tough love and decided to let her sink or swim.


As far as I have seen, my tenant has a great relationship with her parents. But she works in Orange County, and her parents live 100 miles away in Palm Springs.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

This would make a great start to your book CT. You should publish it on Kindle.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Homesteader said:


> *A POEM FOR TATER*
> 
> So Tater had a sweet little house
> With room for another too
> ...


Thank you! You are a talented poet!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Common Tator said:


> My tenant is still moving and cleaning. She called and set an appointment with me to do a walkthrough inspection of the apartment in the morning, and she will give me the keys back then.


And I hope you will be changing all locks!

I suspect "Caption" has made a set of keys ..... For YOUR locks .... Just for himself!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I installed Kwikset smart key locks. I can rekey them in a few seconds whenever I want. 

I actually did this right after Captain Dreadlocks moved out. I was assuming that he had a set of keys and I wasn't willing to risk him having access. I'll rekey them again tomorrow.

Lowes has a bunch of different keys in a box, from when people buy new locks and want them all keyed alike. They said they would give me some, so I can have a good selection of new keys so I can have a fresh key whenever I need to change the locks. Any Quikset key will work. I really like this system.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Last night I went outside to look for my cat. My tenant was outside. She asked if I would rather do the walk through then, or in the morning. I asked if she was coming back just to do the walk through in the morning. If so, I wanted to do the walk through last night. She has moved about a half an hour drive away, and gas is over $4.00 per gallon, so I didn't want her to have to make another trip. 

So I looked over the apartment. They were still working on it, but it looks good. She did a good job cleaning the place up. She had a few things she didn't want to take with her, and asked if I wanted them. She asked if I wanted a patio set, table and chairs. She also left a nice vacuum cleaner, and a small tabletop size charcol BBQ. I gave her a small TV. 

So today I'll get some paint for the walls, and stain for the kitchen cabinets. I'll get new flooring for the bathroom. When our tax refund comes I'll get new carpet. I have my work cut out for me.

She really was happy to be rid of CD. She admitted that she had been afraid she would have to involve the police to get her car back. Thankfully, that wasn't necessary. She said he even cleaned the car before giving it back. The folks that posted that I did her a favor by making CD move out were right.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Tator, as my mama used to say, you are good people!
hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Now break out the champagne everyone :icecream: I feel good for you :bow:
Next where is the hall of fame for all the likes on this thread :shrug:


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

oh tator, I'm so happy it ends for you!!! you have handled it all with grace, and I admire you endlessly. rock on, girl...let's party!


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

What a great ending; so glad she got rid of CD without the police and that you ended up with a clean empty apartment!


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My trash can was filled to the top with bags of clothes. They look like they are in pretty good shape, so I'll be donating them to the Salvation Army.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tator, for a while there, I thought you might be stuck in your situation for a few months or longer. *I am glad it all worked out.* I do hope the young lady learns a lesson about who to let into her home, car and her life. Some people are not easy to get rid of. Keep an eye peeled for CD. Some people like to get revenge.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew- you did do well. I've seen things end up so much worse. Sometime you need to give a tutorial on how to have such a serious conflict and still maintain a civil relation.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Whew- you did do well. I've seen things end up so much worse. Sometime you need to give a tutorial on how to have such a serious conflict and still maintain a civil relation.


To be honest, it takes two people to get along with each other. I want to give my tenant credit here. She could have been spiteful and done a lot of damage, or made me drag her through the court system. She recognized her mistakes. She admitted to her friends that she expected to be evicted much sooner than she was.

When I first gave her the eviction notice, I told her that this didn't need to be contentious. She agreed, and we both agreed that we were going to remain decent and above board with each other. She did such a good job cleaning that I may offer to pay her to come back and help with the painting and laying the bathroom floor. I could use the help, and she could use the money.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tator, I believe you are a good hearted person. I like that.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Hopefully, this situation is a learning experience for the young woman.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm certainly glad that things turned out the way they did, but now WHAT are we supposed to do? 

This thread had all the good making of a great book - drama, suspense, mystery and it had a happy ending. But now, what are WE to do?:shrug: 

We can't even depend on any drama from Big Rockpile because he quit - and there was ALWAYS something going on in BR's life!! :teehee:

Somebody better come forward and start a new thread so we can all follow along!!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yipee!!!!!!!

We recently passed the mark for 1,500 'Likes'.

Admittedly, I was kinda hoping we'd reach 2,000, but I guess I can settle for what we have.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am glad this turned out good for you. You learned how bad it can be without too much pain. Be careful.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I came on HT tonight simply because I realized it was past March 1st and i was ready for the new chapter. Such a great ending! Glad it all worked out!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

So very glad all ended well and hopefully your tenant did learn a bit from it. Just so glad it went smoothly for all concerned.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

So happy it is over for you. With you being kind to her showed you are a very companionate person. She probably learned a very valuable life lesson from you.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Common,

Did your tenant ever pay you for the outrageous electricity bill?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

She did pay for the overage on the outrageous electric bill.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, this stinks.

One of the neighbors was out weeding his lawn. He saw me getting in my car and called me over. He said that he was reasonably sure that this area is zoned R-1, single family homes. And that it would sure be sad if we were to rent out the apartment again and one of the neighbors were to turn us in. This was definitely a threat.

I said it seemed curious that the city would approve and permit the building of the apartment, then not let us use it. Two other houses nearby have converted part of their house to apartments. I doubt they had those renovations permitted. Our apartment is a second story addition. It was done by my in-laws before we bought the place. I've seen the permit paperwork. The only thing that worries me is that the kitchen is referred to as a wet bar. It isn't. It is a full size kitchen with a range, a fridge and a sink.

I looked up a map of the city, and the area is R-1.

I do remember about 10 of 15 years ago, the state passed a law which mandated that cities must allow homeowners to add apartments to their homes if there is room snd they request it. Our apartment predates that law.

Anyway, I have a call in to PrePaid Legal to see what our rights are.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe your grandfathered in?

Sounds like a lovely neighbor.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I was right about the law. California has a granny flat law. We shouldn't be in any trouble. The addition was permitted. It was up to code when it was built, and everything was signed off on. The granny flat law has been changed several times. 

I still want to talk to the lawyer to address what will happen and how to respond if the neighbor complains to the city.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

It's always easier to deal with if you know in advance what the legalities are and what you can do if/when there is problem.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You might want to share with the neighbor when you find out exactly what you are allowed to do. It is easier to avoid a problem if you can.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like the neighbor may have had as much of an issue with blondie and her man as you did... 

But really sucks to find out that the neighbor is going to be more of a problem in the end than the person living in your attic was.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think anyone had trouble with my tenant. She was quiet. It was when Captain Dreadlocks showed up, and everyone's cars were getting broken into that they got upset.

This time around, I'm looking for a better class of tenant. That phrase is going to upset some folks here. It is easy to pass judgment when you aren't living through it. I want a tenant that is willing to pay fair market value in rent, and pay it on time. One who will take good care of the place, be quiet and enjoy living in a quiet neighborhood, not disturb the neighbors.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well, I was feeling bored tonight, and thought I would bump this thread, even though no one has posted on it in over three months.

I still feel like we can reach the goal of 2,000 'likes' on this thread, if we all get together and work hard on it.

I still have faith that we can do it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

We could always discuss "What makes a good tenant", and why. 

I think senior military is good. Settled, all their wild oats sown, steady job, and if they screw up you have someone to complain to who can REALLY straighten things out!

Mon


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Oops, posting late to the party! Nevermind guys....


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm just amazed, that no matter what problems our members bring up-there are a few that are argumentive with everyone. This "runs off" members that a lot of us like. But thats beside the point (or is it?) This is a big reason I dont even let my grandson come stay with me. I'm sensing after awhile, it becomes THEIR house, Lets hope your eviction goes smooth


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

We have done some improvements and are nearly done with the bathroom. We are going to be charging fair market value for the apartment. I'll post pictures on this thread when it is done, which will be any day now.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

clovis said:


> Well, I was feeling bored tonight, and thought I would bump this thread, even though no one has posted on it in over three months.
> 
> I still feel like we can reach the goal of 2,000 'likes' on this thread, if we all get together and work hard on it.
> 
> I still have faith that we can do it.


Clovis, have you gone through and "liked" every post on this thread? With positive thinking like yours I don't see why we cannot get to 2000. Who'd a thunk this thread would get to over 1600?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

When the three main characters of this fascinating story, 

involve a Capt'n Deadlocks, Goldilocks and MRS. SPUD HEAD,

then you have the makings of easily "liking" well over 2000!

http://www.google.com/search?q=mrs....AQ&biw=683&bih=400#biv=i|17;d|pUMoVaXZ1e38IM:


----------

